# Review Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl by GoldenMic



## GoldenMic (2. Januar 2013)

*Review Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl*
by GoldenMic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Danksagung*
Zu Beginn möchte ich meinen Dank an Fractal Design für die Bereitstellung des Testobjektes richten. Weiterhin geht mein Dank aber auch an den deutschen Support, mit dem ich überaus zufrieden war. Dies liegt einerseits an der guten Erreichbarkeit über diverse Plattformen, aber auch an der kurzen Antwortzeit.
*Einleitung*
In meinem Test stelle ich euch das Define R4 in der Black Pearl Edition vor. Das Define R4 ist ein Produkt des schwedischen Herstellers Fractal Design, der mittlerweile auch in Deutschland einen Namen gemacht hat durch Produkte wie den Vorgänger Define R3 sowie andere Produkten im Bereich Gehäuse, Netzteile und Belüftung. 
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Define R4 erreichte mich in einem großen Pappkarton, der mit Schienen extra stabilisiert wurde. Auf der Verpackung sind unter anderem die Spezifikationen des Gehäuses aufgelistet und man kann schon einen Eindruck von der Modularität des Gehäuses bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Inneren ist das Gehäuse durch 2 Styroporstücke abgestützt und in einer Plastikfolie verpackt. An den Seiten gibt es zwei Griffmulden zum Transport.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Lieferumfang gehört ein Handbuch in dem man etwas über Fractal Design erfährt sowie die verschiedenen Funktionen des Gehäuses. Zudem wird man auf einem Extrablatt darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass viele Einzelteile selbst gewechselt werden können und man somit bei Defekten nicht das ganze Gehäuse einschicken muss. Aufgrund einer defekten Status LED machte ich schon selber Gebrauch von diesem Service und kann dies bestätigen.
Im Gehäuse befindet sich ein Paket in dem sich anderes Montagezubehör wie diverse Schrauben, Gummiringe, Abstandhalter und Kabelbinder befindet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Fronttür ist zudem mit einer Schutzfolie überzogen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Spezifikationen Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl*


Hersteller | Fractal Design
BxHxT |  232x464x523mm
Dämmung | Vorhanden
Lüfterplätze | Vorn: 2x 140mm(1x Optional) • Hinten: 1x 140mm • Seite: 1x 140mm (optional) • 
                 | Oben: 2x 140mm (optional) • Unten: 1x 140mm (optional)
Lüfter vorhanden |1 x 140mm Silent Series R2 fan, 1000 RPM (Front)
                        |1 x 140mm Silent Series R2 fan, 1000 RPM (Heck)
Lüftersteuerung | Vorhanden: 3 Lüfter(3 Pin) @ 5V, 7V oder 12V  
Staubfilter | Ja, herausnehmbar
Frontpanel | 2 x USB 3.0(intern), 2 x USB 2.0, Audio
Festplattenplätze | 8 x 2,5/3,5 Zoll, 2 x 2,5 Zoll, 2x 5,25 Zoll
Netzteilposition | Unten
Maximalhöhe CPU Kühler | 170mm
Maximallänge Grafikkarte | 295 mm, 430 mm nach Entnahme eines Festplattenkäfigs
Formfaktor Mainboard | ATX, mATX, Mini ITX
Plätze für Steckkarten | 7+1
Besonderheiten | Fronttür, Festplattenschlitten mit Entkopplung, 
|Herausnehmbarer Festplattenkäfig, Kabelmanagement, 
Material | Stahl, Aluminium
Gewicht | 12,3kg*Betrachtung des Gehäuses*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Äußerlich ist das Gehäuse angenehm schlicht gehalten. Die Seiten sind schwarz, nur die Rückseite bietet durch die weißen Slotblenden sowie durch den weißen Lüfter etwas Abwechslung. Die Fronttür schließt fest durch einen Magnetverschluss. Oben und am linken Seitenteil bietet das Define R4 Lüfterschlitze, die aber durch angeschraubte Dämmmatten verschlossen sind. Das Gehäuse steht zudem auf vier Füßen, wobei die vorderen zwei etwas mehr in Szene gesetzt werden. Je nach Stellplatz dürften sie erkennbar sein oder eben nicht. Auf der Unterseite ist weiterhin ein abnehmbarer Staubfilter angebracht, der das Netzteil vor Staub schützen soll. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Öffnen der Fronttür hat man Blick auf zwei der Plastikabdeckungen verschlossenen Laufwerksschächte, die Lüftersteuerung und ein Plastikgitter. Diese Platte bietet auch die Option ein 3,5" Laufwerk einzubauen. Hinter dem Plastikgitter befinden sich ein weiterer Staubfilter und zwei Montageplätze für Lüfter, wovon bereits einer ab Werk verwendet wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Staubfilter kann man aus der Halterung herausziehen und auch die Lüfterhalterung lässt sich im ganzen Entnehmen und erleichtert so die Montage. 
Nach Abnehmen der Laufwerksabdeckungen findet man zwei Einbauplätze für 5,25" Laufwerke vor, einer davon ist durch eine Metallplatte weiterhin versperrt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den zwei verbauten Lüftern handelt es sich 2 x 140mm Silent Series R2 fan von Fractal Design. Sie haben eine Maximaldrehzahl von 1000 RPM(+/- 10%) und werden per 3 Pin-Stecker angeschlossen. Intern an die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses angeschlossen werden sie mit einem Molex Anschluss vom Netzteil versorgt und laufen je nach Steuerung mit 12V, 7V oder 5V.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Seitenteile sind an der Gehäuserückseite mit Thumbscrews befestigt und lassen sich daher einfach abnehmen. Das linke Seitenteil bietet wie erwähnt ein abschraubbares Stück Dämmmatte. Dies dient dazu um einen weiteren 140mm Lüfter verbauen zu können. Zwei weitere Plätze dieser Art befinden sich an der Gehäusedecke. Zur Veranschaulichung habe ich das Stück an der Seitenwand abgeschraubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Innenraum des Gehäuses fällt recht geräumig aus. Es sind an mehreren Stellen Durchführungen für die Kabel vorhanden. Auffallend sind die weißen Festplattenschlitten. Wenn man möchte bietet das R4 die Option zwei 2,5" Laufwerke auf der Rückseite des Mainboardtrays anzubringen. 
Die Aussparung für die Montage von CPU-Kühlern ohne Ausbau des Mainboards fällt groß aus und man sollte daher auch bei größeren Sockeln auf keine Probleme stoßen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu erwähnen ist weiterhin die Drehbarkeit und Demontageoption des oberen Festplattenkäfigs. Möchte man Steckkarten verwenden, die eine Länge von 295mm überschreiten hat man die Option den oberen Festplattenkäfig auszubauen und dafür Steckkarten mit bis zu 430 mm Länge einzubauen.
Eine weitere Option ist den oberen Festplattenkäfig zu drehen. Dies kann Sinn machen um für einen besseren Luftstrom im Gehäuse zu sorgen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Montage*
Bei der Montage der Abstandhalter bekommt man von Fractal Design etwas Hilfe. Neben den Schaublöchern befinden sich die Buchstaben "A", "M" oder "A/M" um unterscheiden zu können wo nun Abstandhalter für ATX oder mATX Boards hinsollen. Viel wichtiger für die Montage ist aber das Fractal Design alle Kanten ordentlich entgratet hat und daher Schnittverletzungen nicht vorkommen sollten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Frontpanelanschlüsse fallen im Umfang normal aus. Das Gehäuse bietet als interne Anschlüsse einen HD-Audio Anschluss, einen USB 2.0 Anschluss sowie einen USB 3.0 Anschluss, für den man ein aktuelles Board oder eine Steckkarte benötigt. Weiterhin muss man sich entscheiden ob man die LED als Power LED oder als HDD LED verwenden möchte. Zuletzt hat man noch einen Power SW und einen Reset SW Anschluss für den Power und den Resetknopf des Gehäuses.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Festplattenmontage geht relativ einfach von statten, da man sie außerhalb des Gehäuses vornehmen kann. Jede der weißen Schienen ist einzeln entfernbar und bereits mit Gummientkopplern ausgestattet. Diese sind weiterhin je nach Bedarf versetzbar. Sowohl 3,5" als auch 2,5" Festplatten/SSDs sind problemlos installierbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Testsystem, Testaufbau und Testumgebung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den Test kam mein aktuelles System zu Einsatz. Im Nachfolgenden eine Auflistung der verbauten Komponenten.


CPU | Intel Core i7-870 @2,93 Ghz Vcore: 1,125 V 
CPU-Kühler |  EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition @ 1010 RPM 
Mainboard | Asus P7P55D-E 
Ram | 4 x G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 @1,5V 
HDD | Samsung HD103SJ 1TB
      | Western Digital EARX 2TB
SSD | Samsung SSD 830 Series 128 GB 
Grafikkarte | ASUS ENGTX560 DCII OC/2DI/1GD5, Lüftereinstellung: Auto
Netzteil | be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W
Gehäuse | Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
Lüfter | Vorderseite:  Fractal Design Silent R2 140mm 
         | Rückseite:    Fractal Design Silent R2 140mm 
Laufwerk | Samsung SH-S223L 
WLP | Artic Cooling MX-2 
TV Karte | Skystar2 TV PCI
USB 3.0 | InLine 76666B, 4x USB 3.0, low profile, PCIe x1Wie zu sehen verwende ich in dem System Zusatzkarten, unter anderem um den USB Frontanschluss des Define R4 zu nutzen.
Für den Test änderte ich die Einstellungen CPU etwas im Bios etwas ab. Der Takt wurde auf 22x133= 2933 Mhz eingestellt, Intel SpeedStep sowie Intel Turbo Boost wurden deaktiviert während die C-Staes aktiviert blieben. Die Vcore wurde auf 1,125 V eingestellt, ausgelesen wurden per CPU-z im Idle 1,104V und unter Last 1,112V. Der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers wurden auf 80% geregelt, was ~1010 RPM entspricht. Bei der Grafikkarte blieb die automatische Lüftersteuerung aktiv um ein realitätsnäheres Ergebnis zu erhalten und keine unnötige Lautstärke im Idle zu verursachen.
Für den Test wurde die Lüftersterung der 2 Gehäuselüfter zunächst auf 5V, 7V oder 12V geregelt bevor ein Tool gestartet wurde. Weiterhin ließ ich das System zwischen jedem Testdurchlauf abkühlen.
Um die Temperaturen auszulesen kamen für die CPU CoreTemp zum Einsatz. Aus den 4 ausgelesen Kerntemperaturen wurde dann ein Mittelwert gebildet. Für die GPU OpenHWMonitor sowie GPU-Z und für die Festplatten CrystalDiskInfo. So lang keine 3D-Last auf der Grafikkarte anlag wurde per MultiDisplayPowerSaver der P12-Mode forciert. 
Das Gehäuse war zum Messen der Temperaturen komplett geschlossen.

Für den Test verwendete ich folgende Programme und Spiele:
*Idle:* Für die Idle Werte ließ ich das System 5 Minuten runterkühlen, da sich danach die Temperaturen nicht mehr wesentlich änderten. Danach wurden die Temperaturen ausgelesen.

*Core Damage:* Core Damage verwendete ich um starke CPU-Last darzustellen. Dabei wurde das Tool 10 Minuten laufen gelassen und dann die Temperaturen ausgelesen. 

*Prime 95 + Furmark:* Da Furmark und CoreDamage sich nicht sonderlich gut vertragen haben, die GPU-Last brach immer wieder ein und sorgte so für starke Temperaturschwankungen der GPU, entschied ich mich Prime95(Blend) zusammen mit Furmark zu verwenden. Ich ließ beide zusammen für 5 Minuten laufen und habe dann die Temperaturen ausgelesen.

*Anno 2070:* Unter meiner Auswahl an Spielen empfand ich Anno 2070 als gute Wahl für hohe CPU und GPU Last. Die Ingamesettings wurden auf Maximum gestellt, bis auf den Wuselfaktor der auf Mittel stand. Die Auflösung betrug 1920*1080@60Hz, vertikale Synchronisation deaktiviert. Zum Einsatz kam ein Savegame mit großer Karte und einer Bevölkerung von ~8000 Einwohnern auf einer mittleren Insel. Das Spiel wurde 15 Minuten gespielt und danach wurden die Temperaturen ausgelesen.

Um vergleichbare Werte zu erhalten wurde weiterhin die Raumtemperatur mit 3 Thermometern zum Zeitpunkt des Auslesens bestimmt. Aus den 3 Werten wurde dann ein Mittelwert gebildet und die Raumtemperatur auf 20°C norminiert. Die Differenz zur realen Raumtemperatur wurde dann mit den ausgelesen Werten der Tools verrechnet.
*Die Testwerte*
*Idle*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Idle Temperaturen gibt es wenig Überraschungen. Der stärkere Luftstrom durch 7V bzw. 12V macht sich vor allem bei der CPU und der Grafikkarte bemerkbar. Die Festplattentemperaturen tanzen allerdings etwas aus der Reihe. Generell musste ich feststellen das die Festplatten eher wenig auf die Belüftung reagierten oder nur sehr träge. Da ich bei der Berechnung der Werte und dem Erstellen der Diagramme keinen Fehler feststellen konnte, gehe ich entweder von einem Messfehler aus oder davon, dass die Platten wirklich sehr viel Zeit zum abkühlen brauchen sobald sie einmal erwärmt sind.
*CoreDamage*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei CoreDamage wird die CPU stark belastet, was an den Temperaturen zu sehen ist. Auch das restliche System heizt sich mehr auf, allerdings sind alle Temperaturen im grünen Bereich. Die Unterschiede zwischen 5V zu 12V sind vor allem bei der Temperatur der Grafikkarte zu sehen, auch wenn die CPU auch davon profitiert.
*Prime95 + Furmark*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier kann man sehen wie das ganze System aufgeheizt wird. Neben der hohen GPU-Temperatur wird auch die CPU-Temperatur durch die aufgeheizte Luft im Gehäuse weiter nach oben getrieben. Dies liegt unter anderem am Axial Design des Grafikkartenlüfters, welches die warme Abluft der Grafikkarte im Gehäuse verteilt. 
*Anno 2070*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Anno 2070 ist die Last auf dem System deutlich geringer als Prime95 + Furmark. Schön zu sehen ist das die Belüftung des Gehäuses recht großen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte hat, obwohl diese die automatische Lüftersteuerung verwendet.
*Auswertung der Belüftung* 
Ein System bestehend aus einer CPU und einer Grafikkarte stellt für die werksseitige Belüftung meiner Ansicht nach kein Problem dar. Hat man aber vor weitere Grafikkarten zu verwenden oder weitere Festplatten in den oberen Festplattenkäfig  sollte man sich zumindest nach einem zweiten Frontlüfter umsehen.
Einen seitlich angebrachten Lüfter sehe ich als wenig sinnvoll an, da er den Luftstrom eher stört als ihn zu verbessern. Dann würde ich eher dazu raten einen oder zwei weitere Lüfter in die Gehäusedecke zu verbauen. Zu Bedenken ist aber, das hier keine weiteren Staubfilter zur Verfügung stehen und man sich selbst um eine Lösung kümmern muss.
*Subjektive Lautstärkebetrachtung*
Die Gehäusebelüftung ist bei 5V nicht von anderen Komponenten zu unterschieden. Bei 7V kann man ein leises aber nicht störendes Rauschen vernehmen, während es bei 12V schon deutlicher zu hören ist. Wenn im Raum noch weitere Geräusche vorhanden sind, wie zum Beispiel Gamesound oder Musik, fällt keine der 3 Stufen negativ auf. 
Die Dämmung macht sich durchweg positiv bemerkbar. Im Gegensatz zu meinem anderen ungedämmten Gehäuse hat das Geräuschniveau deutlich abgenommen. Dass man durch etwas dickere Matten noch einen besseren Effekt erhalten würde kann man sich wohl denken.
Positiv fällt auch die Fronttür ins Gewicht. Geräusche durch Festplatten und optische Laufwerke nehmen dadurch ebenfalls deutlich ab.
Man sollte aber dennoch bedenken, dass all dies nur bedingt nützt wenn man auf laute Kühler bei der CPU und der Grafikkarte setzt.
*Beurteilung Preis-Leistungsverhältnis*
Das Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl kann man aktuell für etwas mehr als 100€ bei diversen Onlinehändlern bestellen. In Anbetracht des gebotenen finde ich diesen Preis als gerechtfertigt. Das Gehäuse ist gut verarbeitet und sinnvoll aufgebaut. Weiterhin ist man mit 140mm Gehäuselüfterplätzen, USB 3.0 sowie CPU-Kühlerhöhen von bis zu 170mm auf dem Stand der Dinge. In Schulnoten würde ich daher beim Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ein Gut vergeben.
*Fazit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Fractal Design Define R4 in der Black Pearl Edition stellt eine konsequente Weiterentwicklung zum Vorgänger dar. Viele Kritikpunkte wurden ausgebessert.
Aber auch für sich betrachtet stellt das R4 ein solides Gehäuse mit wenig Schwächen dar. 
Ein Muss für alle die auf schlichtes aber edles Design und angenehme Stille aus sind.
Positiv:
+Edles, schlichtes Design
+Gute Verarbeitung
+aktuelles Featureset
+Kabelmanagement
+Lüftersteuerung
Negativ:
-keine weiteren Staubfilter für Zusatzlüfterplätze
-In stiller Umgebung bei 12V etwas zu laut
-hohes Gewicht
Weiterführende Links:
-Website des Herstellers
-Define R4 Black Pearl im Preisvergleich
-Bilder in 12 Megapixel(Verwendete und Weitere)​


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen und betrachten der Fotos und bin auf eure Meinung gespannt.


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Review, schicke Bilder  Vielen Dank 

Kannst Du mal nachmessen, wieviel mm Platz hinter dem Mainboard-Tray für das Kabelmanagment ist? Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Review, schönen Dank! 

Was die Temperaturen / dein Problem bei Festplatten angeht: Die Platten haben im Vergleich zu den anderen gemessenen Chips wie CPU/GPU eine sehr große Masse und daher auch "Temperaturträgheit". Außerdem werden sie ja nicht wie CPU/GPU Kühler durchströmt oder besitzen eine besonders große Oberfläche, es ist in dem Fall einfach ein Klumpen Metall sozusagen. Ich tippe also stark darauf dass es tatsächlich nur daran liegt, dass sich die Platten vergleichsweise sehr langsam abkühlen.

Was das Gehäuse selbst angeht würde ich sagen sehr gelungen, wobei ich persönlich es bevorzugen würde wenns 5€ günstiger ist und dafür keine Lüfter beiliegen würden - so dass man sein gewünschtes Modell selbst einbauen kann... beispielsweise einen (/mehrere) bionischen Lüfter von Noiseblocker.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2013)

Nice Job. Wird sicherlich einigen die Entscheidung für das Gehäuse erleichtern.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Januar 2013)

@Softy: Ohne Nachzumessen, aber mit Aussage der Homepage:
26mm of space for cable routing behind the motherboard plate


@Alk: Denke ich ja auch. Allerdings werde ich es wohl nochmal nachmessen.


----------



## Rollora (2. Januar 2013)

Sehr Ausführlich Mic, super Review. Ist mal gebookmarked falls ich mir ein neues Gehäuse zulege!


----------



## derP4computer (2. Januar 2013)

> Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen und betrachten der Fotos und bin auf eure Meinung gespannt.


Schöne Arbeit! 
Der Reset Knopf ist für meine dicken Finger einfach zu klein, muss jedes mal zum Bleistift greifen.
Ich weiss schon warum ich die XL Variante habe.


----------



## ct5010 (2. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes, schön knappes Review! Bin nur kein Freund großer Bilder, du kannst doch die Thumbnails nehmen, die im Album vorhanden sind, die sind etwas kleiner.  Ansonsten sehr gelungene Aufmachung und Strukturierung des Tests mit schön vielen Bildern, sind zwar nicht die allerbesten, wirken mit dem weißen Hintergrund jedoch sehr professionell! Weiter so!


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Januar 2013)

Dankeschön.

Den Reset Knopf hab ich ehrlichgesagt noch nicht ausprobiert..und wenn doch dann war es so unproblematisch das ich mich nicht dran erinnern kann


----------



## ct5010 (2. Januar 2013)

btw, warum eigentlich Lesertest? Wenn du das Gehäuse vom Hersteller bekommen hast


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Januar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes, schön knappes Review! Bin nur kein Freund großer Bilder, du kannst doch die Thumbnails nehmen, die im Album vorhanden sind, die sind etwas kleiner.  Ansonsten sehr gelungene Aufmachung und Strukturierung des Tests mit schön vielen Bildern, sind zwar nicht die allerbesten, wirken mit dem weißen Hintergrund jedoch sehr professionell! Weiter so!



Persönlich finde ich etwas größere Fotos besser als Thumbnails, da man hier direkt ein wenig erkennten kann und sich später wenn man möchte immernoch zur größeren Variante klicken kann.
Daher hab ich mir ja die Arbeit gemacht die 12 Megapixel Bilder direkt zu verlinken.



ct5010 schrieb:


> btw, warum eigentlich Lesertest? Wenn du das Gehäuse vom Hersteller bekommen hast


 
Hast du natürlich recht. Wird geändert.


----------



## biohaufen (2. Januar 2013)

Hey gutes Review, sehr detailliert und gelungen 

Zum Gehäuse: Es ist ok. Aber ich glaube das es an ein Lian Li nicht ganz herankommt, dafür ist es nicht edel genug :/ Also falls Fractal Design hier mitließt : Nächstes mal auch die Seitenklappen aus gebürstetem Aluminium


----------



## type_o (2. Januar 2013)

Ein wirklich gutes Review!  
Mich würde die Temperaturentwicklung interessieren, wenn man den oberen HDD-Käffig raus läßt! 
Ich habe meine HDD's immer in den
5,25'' Einschüben untergebracht. Alles andere kam raus und meine Temp's sind besser! 

MfG type_o


----------



## ct5010 (3. Januar 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich etwas größere Fotos besser als Thumbnails, da man hier direkt ein wenig erkennten kann und sich später wenn man möchte immernoch zur größeren Variante klicken kann.
> Daher hab ich mir ja die Arbeit gemacht die 12 Megapixel Bilder direkt zu verlinken.


 
Ich meinte es eher so wie in meinem Review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...eview-bitfenix-ghost-still-wie-ein-geist.html

 Kann man halt auf das Thumbnail klicken. Aber jedem das Seine^^


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß was du meinst.
Aber persönlich finde ich deine Bilder zu klein. Da könnte ich mir direkt daneben das Album aufmachen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch eher für die mittelgroßen Bilder, wirkt einfach offener und schöner im Text 

Gutes Gehäuse, gutes Review


----------



## wollekassel (3. Januar 2013)

Prima gemacht Mic, danke für Dein Review! Ich liebäugel schon lange mit nem neuen Gehäuse, werden das Fractal jetzt mal näher in Betracht ziehen. Wollte mir ggf. ne Wasserkühlung zulegen, hast Du damit Erfahrungswerte? Bietet diese Gehäuse dafür genug Platz? P.S: Bilder sind top, auch die Größe. Nichts gegen Dein Review ct5010, aber Deine Bilder sind zu klein und dann auch noch unscharf wenn angeklickt und vergrößert


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2013)

Danke Wollekassel.
Zu Wasserkühlung in dem Gehäuse kann ich leider keine Erfahrungen vorweisen und möchte mich dazu auch eher nicht aufs Glatteis begeben. Vllt kann ja jemand anderes seine Erfahungen mit uns teilen?


----------



## Rollora (3. Januar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ich meinte es eher so wie in meinem Review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...eview-bitfenix-ghost-still-wie-ein-geist.html
> 
> Kann man halt auf das Thumbnail klicken. Aber jedem das Seine^^


Ich persönlich war heute zu Fal etwas zu klicken und dann wieder zu schließen, drum wars für mich so besser


----------



## StefanStg (3. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Rewiew von dir, man sieht das du sehr viel Mühe und Zeit investiert hast.

Zum Gehäuse: Ich schaut nicht schlecht aus ich finde es nur zu klein bin froh das ich das Shinobi XL habe. Auch hat es mir zu wenige 5.25" einschübe. Ich brauch schon 5 Stück nicht wegen irgentwelchen DVD Laufwerken oder so sondern das ich meinen AGB von der Wakü einbauen kann.


----------



## facehugger (3. Januar 2013)

Ein toller Test, sehr angenehm zu lesen und schöne Bilder Ich werde wohl trotzdem beim nächsten Case zum Arc mit Fenster und den eLoops greifen

Gruß


----------



## Skysnake (3. Januar 2013)

Schöner Review, auch wenn sich ein paar Wortdreher/Sinnentgleitungen reingeschlichen haben 

Was mich allerdings sehr verwundert ist, dass du gar nicht auf die Maße/Tolleranzen eingegangen bist.  Die GPU sieht SOWAS von schief eingebaut aus, das geht gar nicht 

Täuscht das nur durch die Bilder, oder passen da einfach nur nicht die Positionen von den Erweiterungsslots vom Gehäuse zu denen vom MB????? Sieht nämlich wirklich nicht gut aus, so wie das schief drin hängt.


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2013)

Schöner detaillierter Review! Man sieht wie viel Zeit du da rein gesteckt hast


----------



## facehugger (3. Januar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Die GPU sieht SOWAS von schief eingebaut aus, das geht gar nicht


Die ist nicht schief eingebaut, der Kühler zieht sie nur etwas runter. Hatte/habe ich bei meinen Grakas (GTX480@Accelero, Asus GTX670 DC2) auch... Sieht optisch nicht unbedingt gut aus, macht technisch aber nix.

Gruß


----------



## Skysnake (3. Januar 2013)

Ne, das sind schon alle Karten. Das sieht man an der unteren Steckkarte. Ich habs mal mit Gimps markiert und ausgemessen. Die Karten hängen um ~2° schief drin, weil die Slots nicht genau passen, wie es scheint.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badt (3. Januar 2013)

wollekassel schrieb:


> Prima gemacht Mic, danke für Dein Review! Ich liebäugel schon lange mit nem neuen Gehäuse, werden das Fractal jetzt mal näher in Betracht ziehen. Wollte mir ggf. ne Wasserkühlung zulegen, hast Du damit Erfahrungswerte? Bietet diese Gehäuse dafür genug Platz? P.S: Bilder sind top, auch die Größe. Nichts gegen Dein Review ct5010, aber Deine Bilder sind zu klein und dann auch noch unscharf wenn angeklickt und vergrößert


 
Kommt drauf an was du mit der Wakü kühlen willst . Einen schmalen 280er Radi könntest du in den Deckel bekommen und noch nen 120er, bzw. 140er unten, da der HDD-Käfig nicht komplett entfernbar ist, allerdings ist dann die Frage, "wo kommt die Pumpe hin" . Für eine kleine interne Wasserkühlung ist das Nanoxia DS-1  oder auch das Bitfenix Ghost wesentlich interessanter . Und das ist von ähnlich guter Quali wie das R4, bzw. gleicht diesem sogar in sehr vielen Punkten, nur bietet es vielmehr möglichkeiten für eine WaKü. Hatte das Case ( und auch das R4 und das Bitfenix Ghost) letztes Jahr reviewed, schau einfach mal in meiner Sig . 


@Golden
Zum Review hier...Ich finde die Bilder gut so, teilweise zwar etwas dunkel aber wenigstens schön scharf ist halt doch ein Unterschied zwischen einer guten Cam und einer Handycam.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rewiew von dir, man sieht das du sehr viel Mühe und Zeit investiert hast.
> 
> Zum Gehäuse: Ich schaut nicht schlecht aus ich finde es nur zu klein bin froh das ich das Shinobi XL habe. Auch hat es mir zu wenige 5.25" einschübe. Ich brauch schon 5 Stück nicht wegen irgentwelchen DVD Laufwerken oder so sondern das ich meinen AGB von der Wakü einbauen kann.



Freut mich, dass das auffällt.
Kommt eben immer ganz auf die eigenen Ansprüche an. Für mich ist es ziemlich ideal.




facehugger schrieb:


> Ein toller Test, sehr angenehm zu lesen und schöne Bilder Ich werde wohl trotzdem beim nächsten Case zum Arc mit Fenster und den eLoops greifen
> 
> Gruß



Freut mich.
Die eLoops werde ich mir auch noch ansehen. Sollte ich sie in ausreichender Menge dahaben kommt vllt ein kleiner Nachtest 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Schöner Review, auch wenn sich ein paar Wortdreher/Sinnentgleitungen reingeschlichen haben
> 
> Was mich allerdings sehr verwundert ist, dass du gar nicht auf die Maße/Tolleranzen eingegangen bist.  Die GPU sieht SOWAS von schief eingebaut aus, das geht gar nicht
> 
> Täuscht das nur durch die Bilder, oder passen da einfach nur nicht die Positionen von den Erweiterungsslots vom Gehäuse zu denen vom MB????? Sieht nämlich wirklich nicht gut aus, so wie das schief drin hängt.



Ich würde mich freuen wenn du ein paar dieser Wortdreher/Sinnentgleitungen für mich aufdeckst, damit ich es verbessern kann. Von mir aus auch als PM. Danke.

Ich habe mir dabei gar nicht viel gedacht. In meinem alten Gehäuse hingen die Karten auch so. Grade bei der CPU ist es aufgrund des Gewichts naheliegend. Allerdings kann ich die Tage ja nochmal ausmessen. Möglich wäre auch, das es durch den Blickwinkel etwas verstärkt wird. Die Grafikkarte hängt aber definitiv etwas.




roheed schrieb:


> Schöner detaillierter Review! Man sieht wie viel Zeit du da rein gesteckt hast



Freut mich, danke!






Badt schrieb:


> @Golden
> Zum Review hier...Ich finde die Bilder gut so, teilweise zwar etwas dunkel aber wenigstens schön scharf ist halt doch ein Unterschied zwischen einer guten Cam und einer Handycam.


 
Das war ein Opfer das ich bringen musste. 
Ich versuche bei den Bildern so wenig wie möglich nachzubearbeiten um ein möglichst natürliches Ergebnis zu erhalten. Schließlich möchte der Leser sehen, wie das Gehäuse bei ihm aussehen würde, das würde ich jedenfalls sehen wollen.
Im Zuge dessen versuche ich auch mit möglichst viel Tageslicht zu fotografieren. Die Jahreszeit machte mir da aber leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung, daher sind manche Fotos etwas dunkler, als ich es gern gehabt hätte.
Ob es eine gute Cam ist weiß ich nicht:
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FS25 silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich schaue aktuell mich zwar aktuell nach einer neuen Cam um, grade Makroaufnahmen sind mir wichtig, aber Geld wächst leider nicht an Bäumen.


----------



## Badt (3. Januar 2013)

Ok, sagen wir eine angemessene cam ^^.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Januar 2013)

Schöner Test, klasse!


----------



## stefan79gn (4. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön und informativ . Tolles Gehäuse!!


----------



## Adi1 (4. Januar 2013)

Sehr gute Arbeit von Dir .


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Januar 2013)

Dankeschön, freut mich das es euch gefällt


----------



## Noodels87 (5. Januar 2013)

@GoldenMic
Hast du rausgefunden wofür genau die flachen Gummiringe gedacht sind die im Zubehör liegen?


----------



## Horilein (5. Januar 2013)

Klasse Arbeit

Schade das der drehbare Festplattenkäfig und die Lüftersteuerung so den Einzug ins R3 verpasst haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Januar 2013)

Sehr schöner und umfangreicher Test.
Das Case gefällt mir auch recht gut, muss ich sagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

Sehr guter Test, gut in Szene gesetzt und keine übertriebenen Fotos. So mag ich das.  

Aber ein Gehäuse mit Tür wird niemals den Weg in mein Haus finden.


----------



## derP4computer (5. Januar 2013)

Noodels87 schrieb:


> @GoldenMic
> Hast du rausgefunden wofür genau die flachen Gummiringe gedacht sind die im Zubehör liegen?


 Meinst du die? Damit die HDD nicht so vibriert.
Edit: Gibt es noch flachere Gummiringe? Dann waren bei mir keine dabei, d.h. dann weiss ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Shinchyko (5. Januar 2013)

Das Geheuse ist das beste was ich jeh hatte. Supergutes Kabelmanagement, Die SSD hinterm Mobo, Total Leise (Mein PC unter IDLE 0.3 Sone/ Load 0.5 Sone) und Temps voll IO^^

(entschuldigt das Gelbe LaufwerkKabel, wurde provisorisch reingezimmert xD )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (5. Januar 2013)

Schöner Test. Die Temperaturen sind sehr ähnlich zu den Meinen. System siehst du ja in meiner Signatur.

Hat eigentlich jemand ein Test zum Define XL R2 auf Lager? Hab mein System anfang Dezember bestellt, 
dann kam ja vor ein paar Tagen die News, dass Fractal nen Nachfolger vom DefXL rausgebracht hat. Super Timing


----------



## Manner1a (5. Januar 2013)

Was für´n Mega-Testbericht! Damit machst du dich unsterblich. Für mich wäre das Gehäuse nichts, weil ich am Schreibtisch auch esse und würde ich mal kleckern, dann gäbe das eine Sauerei bei den USB Anschlüssen auf der Oberseite.  

Mir wurde schon mal ein Gehäuse unbrauchbar gemacht, weil auf den ON/OFF Schalter Cola rübergekippt wurde, als der Rechner auf einer Party als Musikbox eingesetzt wurde. Hübsches Gehäuse, doch ich mag´s schlicht.


----------



## Noodels87 (5. Januar 2013)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Meinst du die? Damit die HDD nicht so vibriert.



Nein, die nicht  Ich meine diese



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe dazu auch nichts im Handbuch gefunden und sie auch beim Einbau nicht vermisst, aber was weiß ich was damit tolles machen kann?

Edit: ich sehe auch gerade das bei GoldenMic die Einschraubhilfe für MB-Abstandshalter fehlt.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Januar 2013)

Laut der Rückseite der Verpackung des Zubehörs dürfte es sich dabei um "Rubber Spacer" handeln.
Ich weiß nun nicht ob die bei den Festplattenschlitten reinpassen, aber wenn ja dürften sie als Ersatz für die dort schon vorhandenen gedacht sein.
Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt aber auch nicht wo man die verwenden könnte. Als Gummischutz für die Schruaben am Mainboard fände ich sie jedenfalls unnötig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Laut der Rückseite der Verpackung des Zubehörs dürfte es sich dabei um "Rubber Spacer" handeln.



Könntest du davon mal ein Foto machen und es hochladen?
Eventuell hilft das ja einigen hier.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Januar 2013)

Nach etwas Googln bin ich nun drauf gekommen, für was sie gut sind:
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...sI/AAAAAAAAAw0/B9vgGl_bahU/s399/schematic.png

Sie sind für weiter Lüfter gedacht um sie etwas zu entkoppeln.


----------



## Gast20190124 (5. Januar 2013)

Warum ist es negativ das weitere  Filter fehlen?

Das wäre doch störend, denn reinblasend (wenn es sinnvoll sein soll) sind doch nur die im Boden und in der Front. Oder meinst du Ersatzfilter?


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Januar 2013)

Reinblasend wären, je nach gewünschten Airflow, auch die an der Seite oder die Oberen. 
Bei den oberen Lüftern ist es zwar Optional ob ein oder ausblasend. Aber der Seitenlüfter macht imo nur einblasend Sinn.


----------



## Gast20190124 (5. Januar 2013)

Gerade bei den Top-Lüftern gibt es nur einen Weg. Warme Luft steigt nach oben. Will man dem nicht entgegen wirken, muss man sie rausblasen lassen. 
Den Lüfter im Seitenteil muss man je nach verbauter Grafikarte drehen: im Referenzdesign (also die, die Luft per Radiallüfter nach außen transportieren) kann man sie für Frischluft reinblasen lassen. 
Die mit Custommodellen die mit untenliegenden Lüftern die die Luft ansaugen und dann wieder in Richtung Seitenteil auspusten, sollten den Lüfter rausblasen lassen, um warme Luft abzusaugen.


Alles andere ist schlichtweg Falsch und aus physikalischer Sicht sinnfrei


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Januar 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Gerade bei den Top-Lüftern gibt es nur einen Weg. Warme Luft steigt nach oben. Will man dem nicht entgegen wirken, muss man sie rausblasen lassen.
> Den Lüfter im Seitenteil muss man je nach verbauter Grafikarte drehen: im Referenzdesign (also die, die Luft per Radiallüfter nach außen transportieren) kann man sie für Frischluft reinblasen lassen.
> Die mit Custommodellen die mit untenliegenden Lüftern die die Luft ansaugen und dann wieder in Richtung Seitenteil auspusten, sollten den Lüfter rausblasen lassen, um warme Luft abzusaugen.
> 
> ...


 
Nicht zwingend, das es bei AMD Boards auch öfter mal den Fall gibt das man den CPU Kühler nur auf eine Weise einbauen kann. Da würde es Sinn machen wenn der Kühler direkt von oben Frischluft bekommt und nicht auf das bisschen Luft angewiesen ist das von der Front kommt und quer in den Luftstrom einbläst.
Weiterhin wird die Luft auch schon durch den hinteren Lüfter rausgezogen.


Zu dem Seitenlüfter sage ich nur: Top-Blow CPU-Kühler.
Allerdings ist dein Argument auch gut.


----------



## Noodels87 (6. Januar 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sind für weiter Lüfter gedacht um sie etwas zu entkoppeln.



Danke für deine Antwort, dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Januar 2013)

Noodels87 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort, dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid.


 
Kein Problem. Ich hatte mich anfangs ja auch gefragt wofür die sind. Generell fällt das Zubehör recht großzügig aus finde ich.


----------



## Noodels87 (7. Januar 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Generell fällt das Zubehör recht großzügig aus finde ich.


 
War die Einschraubhilfe für die Mainbordabstandshalter bei dabei oder fehlt die nur auf den Bildern. Falls sie nur auf dem Bild fehlt könntest du noch erwähnen das soetwas dabei ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Januar 2013)

Nein da war kein Werkzeug dabei. Wenn wäre das auf den Bildern zu sehen.
Ich habe ehrlichgesagt auch nicht daran gedacht das zu erwähnen weil ich sowas zu Hause habe.


----------



## Noodels87 (7. Januar 2013)

Na ich hatte so was noch nicht, habs halt immer mit ner Kombizange gemacht und habe mich deswegen so ein bischen drüber gefreut.
Auch wenn von "Werkzeug" keine rede sein kann, funktioniert aber wunderbar. Hatte jetzt keine Lust das ding raus zu krammen aber sieht ungefähr so aus nur schöner.
http://www.gamersglobal.de/sites/gamersglobal.de/files/userupload/user947/hafx/gross_adapter.jpg


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt ich hab sowas. Wäre mir aber neu, das der irgendwo mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## Noctua (7. Januar 2013)

Noodels87 schrieb:


> Na ich hatte so was noch nicht, habs halt immer mit ner Kombizange gemacht und habe mich deswegen so ein bischen drüber gefreut.
> Auch wenn von "Werkzeug" keine rede sein kann, funktioniert aber wunderbar. Hatte jetzt keine Lust das ding raus zu krammen aber sieht ungefähr so aus nur schöner.
> http://www.gamersglobal.de/sites/gamersglobal.de/files/userupload/user947/hafx/gross_adapter.jpg


Warum so aufwendig? Ich nehme dafür immer n 5er Sechskantschlüssel. Man darf nur nicht zu fest anziehen.

@GoldenMic: Gutes Review eines tollen Gehäuses und ein paar sinnvolle Verbesserungen zum R3. Schade das Fractal Desgin immer noch eher ein Geheimtipp ist. Ich bin mit meinem R3 und dem Node 304 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Januar 2013)

Dankeschön Noctua.
Kannst du vllt mehr zum Node 304 sagen?


----------



## Noctua (8. Januar 2013)

Interessiert dich was bestimmtes oder bist du auf ein Review scharf?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Januar 2013)

Ich kann ja leider keins machen, da ich kein ITX Board habe


----------



## Noctua (8. Januar 2013)

Naja, zum einen ist das System schon in Betrieb und zum anderen habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit so gute Fotos zu machen. Aber falls es gewünscht wird, kann ich ja mal schauen was ich machen kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Januar 2013)

Kannst mir das Teil ja mal vorbeischicken, in nen paar Wochen haste es dann wieder 
Ne wenn du magst kannst du ja gern nen paar Erfahungen dazu schreiben oder wnn du willst nen paar Fotos machen. Ist aber mehr OT daher ->pm

Danke


----------



## NiCo-pc (9. Januar 2013)

Habe das mit Fenster, geiles Teil!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2013)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Habe das mit Fenster, geiles Teil!


 
Kannst du davon mal ein Foto hochladen? 
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das so wirkt. Die Werbefotos sind mir alle zu blank gebügelt.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön geschriebenr Test, und auch ein sehr schönes Gehäuse    Danke GoldenMic


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Januar 2013)

Schöner Test dafür das ich von dir bis jetzt nicht so viel gesehen hab  finde da nicht so viel unterschied wie zu denen hier, die viele Reviews posten.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Januar 2013)

Sehr gut aufgebautes review mit sehr guten Bildern.

Einzigster Nachteil ....ich habe es vorher nicht gesehen ansonsten hätte ich mir wahrscheinliches dieses Case gekauft für meinen anstehenden nächsten Umbau.
Bin gespannt auf dein nächstes Review und werde es mir auf jeden fall auch zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Januar 2013)

Schickes schlichtes Gehaeuse. 
Ich persoenlich mag aber keine Frontklappen. Schlechte Erfahrungen mit in der Vergangenheit gehabt.
Bisschen mehr Platz noch fuer die ganzen Kabel und vielleicht eine kleine Blende/Klappe fuer die USB Slots auf der Oberseite und es waere beinahe Perfekt.
Najo der Platz fuer ein vernuenftiges Kabelmanagment wird kaum von einem Hersteller beachtet, wie sieht es bei diesem hier aus? Kann man ohne quetschen alles gut unterbringen?

@Review: gute Arbeit Goldenmic, informativ, gut strukturiert, vernuenftige Bilder


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Januar 2013)

Ich schließe mich mal den bisherigen Meinungen an 
Sehr gute Arbeit, schöne Bilder , vor allem ist das Review schön ausführlich, aber es ist auch nicht zu lang 
Miccie, weiter so


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. Januar 2013)

Sehr schöner Test
Super Bilder und echt gut geschrieben 

Das schwarz-weise Design gefällt mir sehr gut an dem Gehäuse , wer weiß, vielleicht kommt die Window-Variante ja bald bei mir zum Einsatz 

Weißt Du zufällig, ob man die Farbe der Power-LED problemlos ändern könnte?


----------



## target2804 (11. Januar 2013)

Möchte nun auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:
Finde deinen Test richtig gut gelungen. Ich hätte mir eventuell noch ein Anker-Menü gewünscht, wo man durch klicken des Ankers wieder zum nächsten Unterpunkt bzw. in die Übersicht kommt. Auch ein Unboxing hätte ich sehr interessant gefunden, ist aber natürlich kein Muss.
Generell mag ich deine Sprache, der Text lässt sich gut lesen. An Informationen mangelt es definitiv nicht. Sehr toll auch die vielen Bilder, die du gemacht hast 

Alles in allem ein super Review


----------



## Noctua (11. Januar 2013)

@GoldenMic: Wie gewünscht hast du eine PM. Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## Tiz92 (11. Januar 2013)

Schönes Review, schön geschrieben und toll gemacht. Am Anfang ein Inhaltsverzeichnis wo man draufklicken kann und dann direkt zu den gewünschten Untertiteln bzw. zu den Teilen des Artikels die einen am meisten interessieren könnte man noch machen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Januar 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Schöner Test dafür das ich von dir bis jetzt nicht so viel gesehen hab  finde da nicht so viel unterschied wie zu denen hier, die viele Reviews posten.



Danke, das hört man gern. Es ist zwar noch lange nicht perfekt aber ich versuch ein gewisses Niveau zu erreichen.
Grade die Benches sind natürlich immer etwas experimentell, was daran liegt, dass ich sonst nicht regelmäßig sowas mache.
Ich bin aber dran in Zukunft öfter mal was zu schreiben. Dazu braucht man aber Samples 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Sehr gut aufgebautes review mit sehr guten Bildern.
> 
> Einzigster Nachteil ....ich habe es vorher nicht gesehen ansonsten hätte ich mir wahrscheinliches dieses Case gekauft für meinen anstehenden nächsten Umbau.
> Bin gespannt auf dein nächstes Review und werde es mir auf jeden fall auch zu Gemüte führen.



Dankeschön!
Ich werd mich bei dir melden wenn es wieder was zu sehen gibt. Bisher kann ich leider nichts genaues sagen, das ich selbst grad auf Rückantworten warte.
Aber von meiner Seite aus ist jedenfalls vorgesehen immer mal wieder nen Review zu machen, je nachdem wie oft man nen Sample bekommt.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Schickes schlichtes Gehaeuse.
> Ich persoenlich mag aber keine Frontklappen. Schlechte Erfahrungen mit in der Vergangenheit gehabt.
> Bisschen mehr Platz noch fuer die ganzen Kabel und vielleicht eine kleine Blende/Klappe fuer die USB Slots auf der Oberseite und es waere beinahe Perfekt.
> Najo der Platz fuer ein vernuenftiges Kabelmanagment wird kaum von einem Hersteller beachtet, wie sieht es bei diesem hier aus? Kann man ohne quetschen alles gut unterbringen?
> ...



Dankeschön 
Ich meinte ich hätte es schonmal irgendwo gesagt, aber auf der Hompage ist es auch nachzulesen:
Define R4 Black Pearl - Fractal Design



> 26mm of space for cable routing behind the motherboard plate



Persönlich bekomme ich alles unter, allerdings bin ich in Sachen KM auch nicht begnaded. Bei mir siehts nach wie vor recht unaufgeräumt aus, siehe Bild vom Testsystem. Ich kann morgen oder so auch mal eins von der Rückseite machen falls der Wünsch besteht.




s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test
> Super Bilder und echt gut geschrieben
> 
> Das schwarz-weise Design gefällt mir sehr gut an dem Gehäuse , wer weiß, vielleicht kommt die Window-Variante ja bald bei mir zum Einsatz
> ...



Bedenke aber das durch das Plexiglas bei der Windows Variante einiges ans Silent Potential verloren geht. 
Die Farbe kann man höchstens ändern wenn du FD bequatschen kannst dir ne andere LED zu schicken. Diese haben ne feste Form und ich durfte schonmal eine tauschen. Würde es nicht unbedingt weiterempfehlen, da viel Fummelei, aber besser als nen ganzes Gehäuse einzuschicken. Ansonsten wirst du selbst bei FD nur die Auswahl zwischen den üblichen Farben haben also Blau(beim Black Pearl), Orange(beim Artic White) und Weiß beim PCGH und ich glaub bei noch einem.
Nur die LED kann man denke ich nicht taschen, da die mit dem Power Knopf zu starr verbaut ist. Hab mir grad extra nochmal die defekte angeschaut die ich hier habe.




target2804 schrieb:


> Möchte nun auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:
> Finde deinen Test richtig gut gelungen. Ich hätte mir eventuell noch ein Anker-Menü gewünscht, wo man durch klicken des Ankers wieder zum nächsten Unterpunkt bzw. in die Übersicht kommt. Auch ein Unboxing hätte ich sehr interessant gefunden, ist aber natürlich kein Muss.
> Generell mag ich deine Sprache, der Text lässt sich gut lesen. An Informationen mangelt es definitiv nicht. Sehr toll auch die vielen Bilder, die du gemacht hast
> 
> Alles in allem ein super Review



Dankeschön 
Ich hatte zunächst überleg ein Anker-Menü zu machen, allerdings habe ich mich dann aus 3 Gründen dagegen entschieden:
1. Persönlich finde ich es nicht sonderlich hilfreich, da ich selbst lieber scrolle. Wenn das aber wirklich so gern genutzt wird denke ich nochmal drüber nach. Bisher sah ich das eher als Punkt wie "oh daran sieht man das der sich viel Arbeit gemacht hat"
Da finde ich persönlich meine Art die Bilder zu verlinken wichtiger und das war auch nicht grad unaufwendig.
2. Ich hab mich mit dem Anker Menü, also wie man es erstellt, bisher noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt. Tief in meinem Hinterkopf erinnere ich mich an Verlinkungen aus dem Informatik Unterricht, aber das muss ich mir erst nochmal genauer ansehen 
3. Ich wollte den Test dadurch nicht noch länger hinauszögern.

Ich werde mal schauen vllt füge ich noch ein Anker Menü nach. Je nachdem ob euch das wichtig ist oder nicht 



Noctua schrieb:


> @GoldenMic: Wie gewünscht hast du eine PM. Viel Spaß beim Lesen.



Danke ich hab sie schon offen, bei der Wall of Text aber doch erst nochmal was anderes gemacht 
Antwort kommt aber noch 



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Schönes Review, schön geschrieben und toll gemacht. Am Anfang ein Inhaltsverzeichnis wo man draufklicken kann und dann direkt zu den gewünschten Untertiteln bzw. zu den Teilen des Artikels die einen am meisten interessieren könnte man noch machen.



Dankeschön.
Scheinbar wollen das wirklich so viele haben 

@ Alle anderen:
Danke!


----------



## NiCo-pc (11. Januar 2013)

Sehr ausführlich! habe ja schon geschrieben, das es mir gefällt! Gelikt habe ich es auch!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. Januar 2013)

Die weise LED wäre auch das, was ich bräuchte 

Mal sehn was sich ergibt


----------



## NiCo-pc (11. Januar 2013)

Meine auch ist Blau!

Die weiße gibts in der pcgh Version.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Januar 2013)

Ich kann ja mal am Montag oder so bei meinem Ansprechpartner bei FD nachfragen ob es möglich wäre irgendwie an ne andersfarbige LED ranzukommen


----------



## Superwip (11. Januar 2013)

Ein Schönes Review.

Beim Gehäuse würde ich eventuell bemängeln das einige Teile vernietet und nicht verschraubt sind was Modding eventuell etwas schwieriger/umständlicher macht allerdings macht es kaum ein Gehäuse besser.


----------



## Noctua (12. Januar 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Danke ich hab sie schon offen, bei der Wall of Text aber doch erst nochmal was anderes gemacht
> Antwort kommt aber noch


Du wolltest Infos haben. Ist halt n bisschen ausführlicher geworden


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Januar 2013)

Noctua schrieb:


> Du wolltest Infos haben. Ist halt n bisschen ausführlicher geworden


 
Freut mich ja auch, kam nur eben unerwartet


----------



## Legacyy (12. Januar 2013)

Soo, hab mich auch mal durchgewühlt 

Sehr schoner Aufbau, gute Formilierungen und die Bilder find ich auch gut gewählt


----------



## Speedy1612 (13. Januar 2013)

Sehr schöne Review.... konnte mir das Case letzte Woche bei einem aus dem Luxx ansehen wo Ich was gekauft habe.

Das Case ist super geeignet für eine Interne Wasserkühlung,den es hat enorm viel Platz !


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Januar 2013)

Danke an euch beide.
Es hat aber soweit ich sehe keine Ausgänge für Schläuche. Das könnte den ein oder anderen stören.


----------



## Braineater (13. Januar 2013)

Deine Texte lesen sich gut. Die Bilder sind mir persönlich teilweise etwas zu verrauscht, aber man kann nicht von jedem Lesertester erwarten teures Fotoequipment zuhause zu haben  
Die Diagramme finde ich etwas unübersichtlich (aufgrund der großen Menge an Komponenten) und ich steh persönlich mehr auf horizontale Balken. Ich hätte die Temperaturen vll nach Komponenten aufgeteilt und hier nur CPU, GPU und nur eine HDD und vll noch das Mainboard dazugenommen. Außerdem würde ich eventuell die Legende weglassen wenn die Werte an den Balken stehen. Zudem wäre es schön gewesen einen Temperaturvergleich zu einem anderen Gehäuse (was du ja vorher sicherlich hattest ^^) gehabt zu haben, denn Die Tempwerte an sich bringen einem User mit einem anderen System recht wenig  So hätte man wenigstens gewusst ob das Belüfttungskonzept im Gesamten eine Verbesserung bringt.

Da das ja aber erst dein zweites Review (?) ist, geht das schon in Ordnung  Kannst dir ja einige Punkte für weitere Tests annehmen 

Im Gesamten also eigentlich gut gemacht 

Eins versteh ich nicht ganz, das Review von Badt (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...e-r4-das-midi-schwarze-fuer-jeden-anlass.html) ist deinem ebenbürdig, aber du hast einen riesen Ansturm hier  Machst wohl fleißig Werbung? ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Januar 2013)

Zugegeben mir sind sie persönlich auch etwas zu verrauscht. Ich bin damit nicht zufrieden, habe aber aktuell noch keine Möglichkeit eine bessere Cam zu verwenden und muss daher mit dem auskommen was ich habe. Für optimale Ergebnisse hab ich auch von jedem Fotos ca. 3 Versionen, also 3 oder mehr mal fotografiert damit ich immer das Bestmögliche aus der Cam die ich habe rausholen kann. Resultiert dann halt darin das man aus 300-400 Fotos 40-60 für den Test auswählen darf/kann/muss.
Für den nächsten Test hab ich aber vor mir mal ne andere Cam auszuleihen und bin mal gespannt was sich dann tut. 
Probleme hab ich nach wie vor vor allem mit der Beleuchtung.
Persönlich haben mir die Fotos in meinem anderen Review auch etwas besser gefallen aber das sollten lieber andere beurteilen.

Bei den Diagrammen war ich zunächst auch etwas unsicher ob sie nicht zu überladen sind, allerdings lösten sich meine Sorgen in Wohlgefallen auf nachdem ich 2-3 User direkt zu den Diagrammen befragte und diese sie als "sehr schön" oder ähnliches bezeichnen. Ich bin da auf jedenfall noch am experimentieren, beispielsweise hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht das Mainboard mit reinzunehmen. Finde die Festplatten aber persönlich fast wichtiger und habe daher auch alle 3 reingenommen.
Zum Vergleichsgehäuse hast du schon irgendwo recht, allerdings hatte ich da auch nur ein modifiziertes Model zur Verfügung was als Vergleich niemanden geholfen hätte. Wäre das anderes gewesen hätte ich es mir überlegt einen Vergleich zu bringen.

Die Punkte hatte ich jedenfalls, bis auf das Mainbaord, schon vor der Veröffentlichung des Test im Hinterkopf aber Danke nochmal 
Irgendwas vergisst man (ich) immer 

Zur Werbung:
Von nichts kommt nichts oder?  
Kann aber auch an 2 anderen Faktoren liegen. Einerseits bin ich etwas mehr hier im Forum unterwegs und Kinder können nicht ruhig schlafen wenn mein Name in einer Gute Nacht Geschichte vorkommt  ( ) und andererseits wurde mein Test auf der Mainpage erwähnt:
Fractal Design Define R4: Black Pearl im PCGHX-Test


----------



## Research (15. Januar 2013)

Sehr gelungen.

Wie viel Platz ist vom MoBo zum Seitenteil? Wäre für die CPU-Kühlerwahl interessant.

Kann man unten/oben Radiatoren einbauen, komplett intern oder Lüfter oder Radiator extern?

Wie viel Platz ist zwischen Seitenteil und Grafikkarte?

Die Wärme der ElKos und des Chipsatzes wären noch interessant.


----------



## nay (16. Januar 2013)

Bei meinem R4 sind mir ein paar negative Sachen aufgefallen, die du in deinem Review nicht erwähnt hast:
1. Der Deckel macht einen sehr billigen Eindruck, da das Blech relativ dünn, nicht verstärkt und für zwei 140mm Lüfter gelocht ist.
2. Wenn ich den oberen Festplattenkäfig entferne und im unteren eine HDD montiere bekomme ich sehr starke Vibrationen am Gehäuse. Das ist nervig. Diese Metallschlitten für die Festplatte sind für eine Entkopplung vollkommen ungeignet und machen das Gehäuse nur unnötig schwerer.

Die Lüfter dagegen super und starten schon bei ~350 RPM. Zuerst hatte ich diese gegen Enermax Twister 750 RPM getauscht und die waren dagegen Müll (starten nicht mal mit 600 RPM). Am besten man behält die eingebauten Lüfter.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Sehr gelungen.
> 
> Wie viel Platz ist vom MoBo zum Seitenteil? Wäre für die CPU-Kühlerwahl interessant.



Danke. Du meinst die CPU Kühlerhöhe? max 170mm. Steht auch in der Tabelle.



> Kann man unten/oben Radiatoren einbauen, komplett intern oder Lüfter oder Radiator extern?



Dazu kann ich dir nicht wirklich ne Aussage machen, da ich mich mit Radiatoren nicht auskenne.
Was du nicht hast sind Schlauchausgänge für Externe. Habe ich aber denke ich auch irgendwo erwähnt.



> Wie viel Platz ist zwischen Seitenteil und Grafikkarte?



Kommt auf die Grafikkarte an 
Hab ich jetzt nicht nachgemessen, kann ich morgen mal machen 



> Die Wärme der ElKos und des Chipsatzes wären noch interessant.



Nicht sicher ob ich den Ausgegeben Temps vertrauen kann bzw. ob die Temp Sensoren überhaupt dort angebracht sind. Daher ausgelassen.



nay schrieb:


> Bei meinem R4 sind mir ein paar negative Sachen aufgefallen, die du in deinem Review nicht erwähnt hast:
> 1. Der Deckel macht einen sehr billigen Eindruck, da das Blech relativ dünn, nicht verstärkt und für zwei 140mm Lüfter gelocht ist.



Mit Deckel meinst du die Decke?
Er ist zwar nicht verstärkt wie beispielsweise das Seitenteil, einen billigen Eindruck macht er aber nicht auf mich.
Sollten dich die zusätzlichen Lüfterplätze stören rate ich zur PCGH Edition des R4. Allerdings gibts es auch einige User die genau hier Lüfter anbringen möchten.




> 2. Wenn ich den oberen Festplattenkäfig entferne und im unteren eine HDD montiere bekomme ich sehr starke Vibrationen am Gehäuse. Das ist nervig. Diese Metallschlitten für die Festplatte sind für eine Entkopplung vollkommen ungeignet und machen das Gehäuse nur unnötig schwerer.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei mir ist der obere Käfig aktuell entfernt und ich habe die Festplatten wie im Testsystem weiter dort eingebaut.
Ich spüre das keine Vibrationen die ans Gehäuse abgegeben werden und das sage ich während ich für mein altes Gehäuse extra einen HDD Vibe Fixer Pro von Sharkoon für meine Samsung HD103SJ gekauft hatte weil die so starke Vibration aufs Gehäuse ausgeübt hat. 

Welche Festplatten verwendest du und kannst du mal beschreiben wie du die Festplatten genau montiert hast?



> Die Lüfter dagegen super und starten schon bei ~350 RPM. Zuerst hatte ich diese gegen Enermax Twister 750 RPM getauscht und die waren dagegen Müll (starten nicht mal mit 600 RPM). Am besten man behält die eingebauten Lüfter.



Persönlich finde ich die Lüfter @12V zu laut. Ich schliele da schon auf andere um auch alle Voltstufen nutzen zu können.
Die Anlaufspannung der Lüfter ist eben unterschiedlich, da muss man sich vorher informieren. Zu den RPM kann ich keine Aussage machen, da ich sie nicht auslesen kann.


----------



## nay (16. Januar 2013)

Mit Deckel meine ich die Decke bzw. das Top. Im Gegensatz zu den Seitenteilen kann man das Top ein gutes Stück von Innen nach Außen und Außen nach Innen drücken. Macht dann so ein schönes Blobb Geräusch. Scheinbar wollte Fractal keine Verstärkung reinbiegen, um das Design schlicht zu halten. Ich finde, dass es nicht zu der ansonsten guten Verbeitung passt. 

Wie gesagt, das Gehäuse machte sporadisch laute Vibrationen. Die Quelle konnte ich nicht finden aber die Festplatte war der Auslöser durch die übertragenen Schwingungen.

Im normalen Betrieb ohne diese lauten Stögeräusche macht sich aber auch ein Brummen bemerkbar. Für ein "Silentgehäuse" finde ich es schade, dass man zwar die Festplatte mit kleinen Gummiringen entkoppeln kann aber dann diese Metallkäfige nehmen muss und dann wieder Metall auf Metall hat. Man merkt und hört deutlich die Schwingungen, die die Festplatte auf das Gehäuse überträgt, da das System sonst leise ist. Ich habe eine ganz normale Samsung F3 1TB 7200RPM.

Das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau aber auch nur deswegen weil das Gehäuse sonst sehr gut ist.

Die Lüfter wird ja wohl niemand auf 12V laufen lassen. Gibt doch mittlerweile gute Software, mit der man die Lüfter automatisch steuern kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2013)

Es stimmt schon das der Deckel etwas dünner ist. Wenn ich aber von oben Drücke merke ich kein Blobb Geräusch, bei mir lässt sich da gar nichts eindrücken. 
Ich habe allerdings mein DVD Laufwerk ganz oben eingebaut und kann daher nicht sagen ob es vllt damit zusammenhängt.
Ich halte fest:
Dünner ja, aber ein Bloppgeräusch habe ich nicht und eindrücken kann ichs auch nicht wirklich.

Die Vibrationen kann ich ebensowenig bestätigen. Vllt solltest du deine Komponenten da nochmal genauer überprüfen sowie deren Installation. 
Eventuell liegt deine Festplatte dorch irgendwo mit Metall auf Metall auf, bei mir ist das jedenfalls nicht der Fall und bei mir wirkt das Gehäuse daher nicht als Resonanzkörper. Ich finde die Entkopplung daher ok.

Wären mir diese 2 Punkte ebenso negativ aufgefallen wie dir hätte ich sie auch erwähnt. Sie sind mir aber nicht aufgefallen bzw. ich habe diese Probleme überhaupt nicht. Daher kann ich sie auch nicht negativ in das Review aufnehmen.


Warum sollte man die Lüfter nicht auf 12V laufen lassen? Dazu hat man ja die Auswahl zwischen 5, 7 und 12V.
Und welches Software nutzt du denn? Ich habe meine Lüfter an die Gehäuseigene Lüftersteuerung abgenschlossen und habe daher keine Möglichkeit die RPM abzufangen.
Warum sollte ich sie auch ans MB anschließen?


----------



## Research (16. Januar 2013)

Wenn du den Sensoren nicht traust, mach es professionell mit der Hand.

Das mit dem Platz zwischen Lüftern und Karte interessiert mich daher das ich bei meinem Elysium nen 200er in die linke Seite gebaut habe und das seehr knapp war.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2013)

Du meinst mit dem Auge 

Und btw ich mein das Ernst 



Spoiler



Das Zauberwort heist Stroboskoplicht mit bekannter Frequenz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Review 
Das Gehäuse steht auf meinem Wunschzettel


----------



## Research (16. Januar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Du meinst mit dem Auge
> 
> Und btw ich mein das Ernst
> 
> ...



Das braucht jetzt aber eine Erklärung.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Stroboskoplicht die Frequenz, oder eben ein ganzzahliger Bruchteil davon, dann steht der Lüfter optisch still 

Wenn es das Sroboskoplicht schneller Flackert als der Lüfter sich dreht, dann beginnen sich die Lüfterblätter optisch zu drehen, genau wie in dem Fall, in dem man die Frequenz nicht trifft.

Funktioniert halt nur bis zu einer gewissen Drehzahl, aber bei nem Standardlüfter sollte das noch gut funtkionieren 

Guckst du auch hier  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drehzahlmessung

Leider habe ich jetzt auf die schnelle kein Video gefunden, dass das zeigt, ist aber eigentlich nen alter Hut sowas.

EDIT:
Ok, hab noch ein schönes Video gefunden, dass die ganze Sache zeigt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyKFNNsFVgM


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Januar 2013)

aber leider haben lüfter keine so genaue drehzahl, dass man das dauerhaft so hinbekäme


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2013)

Ja aber man kann sich ja annähern.
Danke Skysnake für den Tipp


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2013)

Doch, die drehen im Allgemeinen schon sehr genau, wenn man eine wirklich stabile Stromquelle hat. Batterien eignen sich da sehr gut. Da sind die Schankungen dann wirklich sehr sehr gering im Normalfall.

Ansonsten reicht es eben noch immer aus, um die Frequenz auf einige 10 Hz genau zu bestimmen. 

Ich hab im Studium schon selbst mit nem Stroboskop im Praktikum gearbeitet. Ich sag euch nach so 6h wirste voll kirre im Kopf 

Kein Ding GoldenMic


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Januar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Doch, die drehen im Allgemeinen schon sehr genau, wenn man eine wirklich stabile Stromquelle hat. Batterien eignen sich da sehr gut. Da sind die Schankungen dann wirklich sehr sehr gering im Normalfall.


 

Also meine Lüfter drehen nicht so genau.  Du musst bedenken, dass du wirklich exakt die Geschwindigkeit treffen musst,  sobald die zweite Nachkommastelle sich ändert wirst du bereits eine "Drehung" sehen.


Batterien ?!   Völlig blöde Idee, Batterien leeren sich und ändern dabei kontinuierlich ihre Spannung und Stromstärke.  Darauf kannst du keine Messung aufbauen


----------



## Skysnake (17. Januar 2013)

Du sollt ja das Ding auch nicht Stundenlang laufen lassen 

Und selbst wenn, kannst du einfach x beliebig viele Batterien parallel schalten, dann sinkt die Belastung pro Batterie...

Ich könnte ja auch sagen, nimm einfach ein Labornetzteil, aber das ist nicht wirklich zweckdienlich. "Mal" so einfach 35€ raus hauen, für das absolute Billigteil, was für die gedachte Anwendung auch nicht mehr bingen wird als ne einfache Batterie ist, auch nicht gerade zweckdienlich. Das nächstbilligere kostet dann mal gleich 57€, ist jetzt mit der analogen Einstellung und dem analogen Zeiger auch nicht wirklich der Bringer. Man kann ja aber immer noch mit nem Voltmeter nachmessen, welche Spannung wirklich genau anliegt. Das sollte dann auch schon ganz gut funktionieren. 

Mein Favorit (also wirklich noch mehr oder weniger das billigste vom billigen ) ist ja eher so was hier VOLTCRAFT PS 3610 Lineares, programmierbares Labornetzgerät, , 48,3 mm (19")-Rack-Einbau, Labornetzteil, einstellbar 360 im Conrad Online Shop | 512200 Kostet ja nur läppische 356€ 

Das ist echt nen Schnäppchen, wenn man sich mal anschaut, was nen halbwegs gutes Oszi kostet 



Spoiler



Gibt natürlich auch kleine nützliche tools, die einem direkt die Drehzahl ausgeben 

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/Category...ycode=1114012&orderSequence=ASC&orderBy=price

Mit ner Normspannungsquelle, ner Photodiode und nem Oszi so was selber für >5k€ bauen macht aber mehr Spaß 

Die Messgenauigkeit ist vor allem dann RICHTIG gut  Man sollte aber wirklich nicht dran denken, was für nen Blödsinn man gerade mit schweine teuren Geräten macht


----------



## belle (17. Januar 2013)

Es ist ein sehr schönes, dezentes Gehäuse. Das kenne ich von einem Kumpel.
Dein Test ist ausführlich und spricht alle nennenswerten Punkte an. Super gemacht!


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Januar 2013)

Dankeschön 
Falls noch jemand das Bedürfnis verspürt sich mein Review anzusehen kann er das nun auch auf dem Blog von Alternate:
Review: Fractal Design Define R4 BlackPearl | ALTERNATE


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Januar 2013)

"..das Bedürfnis verspürt..."

"was machst du denn heute abend, kommst mit auf'n Bier?"
"nee, bin total fertig. brauch bißchen ruhe, hab voll das Bedürfnis Review: Fractal Design Define R4 BlackPearl | ALTERNATE zu lesen.." 

sry für ot + btt

find's sehr gut wie du hier dein Review "supportest", wenn eine Frage gestellt wird bist du fix da zum antworten


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Januar 2013)

An sich wollte ich nur mitteilen, dass man das Review dort jetzt auch sehen kann


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Januar 2013)

Kleines Update:
Jemand hatte im Thread hinterfragt ob man die Power/HDD LED auch in einer anderen Farbe bekommen kann.

Antwort:
Aktuell nein, ein Shop für Ersatzteile ist allerdings geplant.

Desweiteren wollte jemand die Kontaktaddresse des Supports haben wenn ich mich recht erinnere:
support@markensturm.com

Gruß,
Mic


----------



## Skysnake (21. Januar 2013)

Naja, man kann selbst anfangen zu basteln


----------



## Gadget2 (25. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Lüftersteuerung:

Diese wird ja mit einem Molex-Stecker angeschlossen. Wo kann man die anschließen, bzw wieviel Volt braucht die? (Einstellstufen 5V, 7V & 12V, also min. 12V, oder wie?)

Ich habe das be quiet! Straight Power E9 Netzteil mit 400W und als Molex-Stecker nur noch die für HDD und SATA?
Bzw. habe ich einen 2PIN-auf-Molex Adapter und am 1. VGA Stecker noch einen blauen 2PIN Stecker dran, an dem steht aber 7V...
Mein Mainboard ist das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155


----------



## Adi1 (25. Januar 2013)

Die Lüftersteuerung benötigt 12 V. 
Du schliesst sie einfach an den HDD/FDD-Kabelstrang vom Netzteil an (sofern noch ein Molex frei ist).


----------



## Gadget2 (25. Januar 2013)

Okay gut, wollte das notfalls eh erstmal an dem ausprobieren 

Dann fällt mir noch ein, würde ich mich gern vergewissern, ob ich die Reset/Power-Stecker richtig angeschlossen habe.
Der Reset-Stecker ist ja am Ende geteilt, so dass jede Ader ein einzelner Stecker ist, diese sind dann auch mit +/- beschriftet. Beim Power Stecker und noch einem anderen war das aber nicht der Fall.
Ich bin jetzt einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass wenn beim beschrifteten Reset-Stecker die rote Ader plus ist, dass bei den anderen beiden Steckern die rote Ader auch plus ist.

Richtig?


----------



## Adi1 (25. Januar 2013)

Ja, meistens ist die rote Ader "+", das spielt bei den Power/Reset aber keine Rolle.
Wichtig ist die Polung nur, wenn die Schalter mit LED`s ausgestattet sind ( event. der Power-Schalter), klemmst Du den verkehrt an, leuchtet die LED nicht.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (27. Januar 2013)

Gefällt mir, werde mir wohl aber dennoch das Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 kaufen, brauche viel Platz für Festplatten UND lange Grafikkarte, da AC Xtreme im Anmarsch 
Gute Review, dein Schreibstil gefällt mir und die Bilder sind ebenfalls super, mach weiter so!


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Januar 2013)

Kurzes Danke an Adi1, der die Fragen so gut beantwortet hat!

@Kannibalenleiche: Danke!


----------



## regenesis (5. März 2013)

Sehr schönes Review, vielen Dank! 
Aber warum werden die Lüfter nicht direkt an das Motherboard angeschlossen und automatisch geregelt, sondern über eine 3 Stufen Lüfterregelung?


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2013)

regenesis schrieb:


> Aber warum werden die Lüfter nicht direkt an das Motherboard angeschlossen und automatisch geregelt, sondern über eine 3 Stufen Lüfterregelung?


 
Nicht alle Mainboards unterstützen die Regelung von 3-Pin-Lüftern. Gerade wenn Du mehrere anschliessen möchtest, könnte das enge werden.


----------



## regenesis (5. März 2013)

Danke für die schelle Antwort 
Unterstützt das Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 beide Gehäuselüfter und werden sie dann automatisch geregelt?
Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2013)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, können 3-Pin-Lüfter nur über 2 der 3 vorhandenen Lüfteranschlüsse geregelt werden,
dabei musst Du aber die Regelung im UEFI auf "Voltage geregelt" umstellen. Eine wirklich temperaturgesteuerte Steuerung
findet jedoch nicht statt.

Ein Einbau einer Lüftersteuerung, wie z. Bsp. dieser BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
schafft da Abhilfe.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

Warum sollten nur 2 von 3 Lüfteranschlüssen regelbar sein ? Hast du einen Link ? 

Das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre, dass ein Anschluss dann als Power Fan Anschluss agiert.


----------



## Niza (8. März 2013)

Schönes Review

So ich überlege mir auch dieses Gehäuse zu holen .
Bin ein Silent Freak : je leiser destso besser.
Und die Endkopplungen sind ne schöne Sache

Bevor ich es hole noch ein paar Fragen:

Also passt dort ein HR 02 Macho rein ?

Ist das Gehäuse auch für Teppiche geeignet da die Schlitze unten offen sind und das Netzteil fusseln ansaugen könnte stimmt das ?

Ich habe noch nie ein Gehäuse gehabt das das Netzteil unten hat was is der Unterschied ?

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. März 2013)

Der Macho passt problemlos in das R4, auch in das mit Window. 
Und der Vorteil ist - wenn das Netzteil unten ist - dass es einen eigenen Kühlungskreislauf hat.


----------



## Niza (11. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Der Macho passt problemlos in das R4, auch in das mit Window.
> Und der Vorteil ist - wenn das Netzteil unten ist - dass es einen eigenen Kühlungskreislauf hat.


 
Danke für die Antwort

Und weiß wer wie es ist mit Fusseln und Staub vom Teppich ansaugen ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. März 2013)

Auf einen Teppich würde ich den PC nicht stellen - dann kann das Netzteil nämlich nicht gerade gut Luft ansaugen. Also stell den PC lieber auf einen andern Untergrund.
Unter dem Netzteil ist en Staubfilter verbaut.


----------



## Niza (11. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Auf einen Teppich würde ich den PC nicht stellen - dann kann das Netzteil nämlich nicht gerade gut Luft ansaugen. Also stell den PC lieber auf einen andern Untergrund.
> Unter dem Netzteil ist en Staubfilter verbaut.


 Danke für die schnele Antwort

Und wenn man keine Andere Möglichkeit hat als den PC auf einen Teppich zu stellen ?
Weil mein Zimmer leider einen Teppichboden hat.

Das Gehäuse gefiel mir . Wäre ein anderes also doch besser ?

Ist also dieses Ungeeignet für Teppichboden ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## blautemple (11. März 2013)

Dreh das Netzteil einfach Richtung innenraum.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. März 2013)

Das liegt nicht am Gehäuse. Das Problem ist das Netzteil. Entweder du drehst das NT um oder du legst irgendetwas unter den PC. Du könntest den PC ja auch auf ein "Podest" stellen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. März 2013)

regenesis schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Review, vielen Dank!
> Aber warum werden die Lüfter nicht direkt an das Motherboard angeschlossen und automatisch geregelt, sondern über eine 3 Stufen Lüfterregelung?


 
Dankeschön und sorry für die späte Reaktion. Hatte in letzter Zeit ein wenig anderes zu tun.
Man kann sie durch die Lüftersteurung eben jederzeit regeln ohne ins Bios/Uefi zu müssen wie Adi schon sagte. Außerdem bietet auch nicht jedes Mainboard so viele Anschlüsse zum Steuern von Lüftern an.
Man kann allerdings alle 3 regeln, nicht nur 2.




Niza schrieb:


> Schönes Review
> 
> So ich überlege mir auch dieses Gehäuse zu holen .
> Bin ein Silent Freak : je leiser destso besser.
> ...


 
Dankeschön für die Blumen 
Der Macho passt rein, quasi jeder Kühler der maximal 17 cm hoch ist. 

Das Gehäuse kann man auch auf den Teppich stellen, da wie bereits erwähnt ein Staubfilter angebracht ist. Das ist allerdings keine optimale Lösung sofern das Netzteil die Luft von unten zieht.
Eine andere Option wäre es das Netzteil verkehrtrum einzubauen, sodass es die (warme!) Luft aus dem Gehäuse anzieht. Da sollte man sich allerdingws vorher die verbauten Komponenten nochmal genau anschauen, damit es für das Netzteil nicht zu warm wird.
Dritte Option: Unterlage verwenden.


----------



## dante`afk (30. März 2013)

klasse review.

findest du dass man die bestehenden luefter austauschen muss um es silent zu haben oder muss man gar vollbestuecken fuer gute belueftung?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

Vollbestückung ist nicht immer sinnvoll. 3-4 Lüfter reichen selbst bei starkem Overclocking volkommen aus.


----------



## dante`afk (30. März 2013)

naja, 3-4 waere ja vollberstueckung bei dem gehaeuse, standartmaessig wird er ja mit 2 ausgliefert; daher die frage


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

Man kann das Gehäuse mit bis zu 7 Lüftern ausstatten, dann sind 3-4 Lüfter ja wohl keine Vollbestückung


----------



## dante`afk (30. März 2013)

oh lol voll uebersehen, hast recht


----------



## dante`afk (31. März 2013)

ich hab noch noiseblocker MF12-S2 120mm rumliegen, kann man die da auch verbauen oder sind nur 140mm schraubloecher vorhanden?

hoffe der OP guckt nochmal hier rein und beantwortet auch die oben stehende frage


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

An welchen Stellen willst du die denn verbauen ? 

Ich empfehle dir mal einen Blick auf die Fractal Design Homepage zu werfen.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. März 2013)

Also ich würde dazu raten maximal 3 Lüfter zu verwenden. 2 in der Front und einen im Heck. Das ist mmn die beste Option für den Airflow.
Löcher für 120 mm Lüfter sind, wenn ich das richtig sehe, im Heck und in der Front gegeben.

Freut mich übrigens das dir mein Test gefällt.


----------



## FkAh (31. März 2013)

Werd mri das Gehäuse auch die Tage kaufen. 

Hab mal noch zwei Fragen an dich:
1. Wir haben die selbe Festplatte; wie gut ist die entkoppelt, also wie stark hört man die noch? In meinem aktuellen Gehäuse musste ich sie mit Gummibändern rein hängen, um sie komplett geräuschlos zu bekommen.
2. Du hast ja bestimmt schon ein paar Lüfterkonfigurationen verwendet? Wo sind die am effektivsten platziert, wenn man neben den beiden 140mm Lüftern noch einen 120mm Fan reinbaut?


----------



## GoldenMic (31. März 2013)

Zu 1.
Welche Festplatte meinst du genau? Die Samsung oder die WD?
Ich finde im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Sharkoon Rebel 9 ist die Entkopplung hier gut. Und ich hab vorher einen HDD Vibe Fixer Pro verwendet, zuvor auch Gummibänder 

Zu 2.
Aktuell habe ich in der Front unten einen 140er und oben(in der Front) einen 120er. Hinten ein 140er.
Ich rate zu vorne zwei 140er und hinten einem 140er.
Die anderen Lüfterplätze würde ich nicht verwenden. Einzig sinnvoll wäre vllt noch der unten im Boden damit man die warme Abluft der Grafikkarte absaugt(bei Axial Design) oder ihr frische Luft zubläst(bei Radialdesign).

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Ich würde wenn schon noch oben hinten einen absaugenden Lüfter verbauen. Unten würde ich keinen Lüfter verbauen.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. März 2013)

Würde ich von abraten, das es den Luftstrom auch durcheinander bringen kann. Zudem sind die Lüfter die du oben anbringst am lautesten zu hören, was den Silentfaktor wieder kaputt macht. Aber das ist eh ne Streitfrage.
Man muss es eben abhängig von Konfig, CPU und Grakakühler ausprobieren.


----------



## FkAh (31. März 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> Welche Festplatte meinst du genau? Die Samsung oder die WD?
> Ich finde im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Sharkoon Rebel 9 ist die Entkopplung hier gut. Und ich hab vorher einen HDD Vibe Fixer Pro verwendet, zuvor auch Gummibänder


Ich meinte die HD103SJ, also Samsung.  Okay, dann wird das ja hoffentlich gut klappen, wenn nicht nehm ich wieder die Gummibänder. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Zu 2.
> Aktuell habe ich in der Front unten einen 140er und oben(in der Front) einen 120er. Hinten ein 140er.
> Ich rate zu vorne zwei 140er und hinten einem 140er.
> Die anderen Lüfterplätze würde ich nicht verwenden. Einzig sinnvoll wäre vllt noch der unten im Boden damit man die warme Abluft der Grafikkarte absaugt(bei Axial Design) oder ihr frische Luft zubläst(bei Radialdesign).


 Ich hab aber für mein jetziges Gehöuse noch nen zusätzlichen Lüfter, den ich nicht mti verkaufe und der ist 120mm. 
Werd ich das auch erstmal so probieren wie du. Mit dem Frischluft zu blasen, hab ich bei meiner jetzigen Grafikkarte keine starke Auswirkung feststellen können, aber das Gehäuse ist auch recht offen, vllt. macht auch das Sinn. 

Wenn ich das Gehäuse hab, geb ich nochmal ne Rückmeldung, aber fürs erste hast emri gut geholfen.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. März 2013)

Die Entkopplung ist eben nicht besonders stark. Du hast 4 Gummistücke welche die HDD halten. Die Rahmen sind aber nicht extra entkoppelt. Persönlich empfinde ich es aber als ausreichend gelöst, da ich nicht sagen kann das die HDD das Gehäuse zum Schwingen bringt und ich die Festplatten daher nicht höre.


Ich stelle halt fest das ein gedämmtes Gehäuse definitiv wärmer wird als ein offenes, auch wenn die Dämmmatten hier nicht besonders dick sind. 
Daher muss man halt je nach Konfig schauen ob die Temperaturen noch tragbar sind oder man noch etwas tun muss.
Das Problem hat man aber immer wenn man ein leises System haben möchte.

Freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte.


----------



## dante`afk (3. April 2013)

tower ist gestern angekommen, sehr schick und gefaellt sehr.

der tower ist wirklich lautlos. die hdd entkopplung ist allerdings nicht so gut, das ist auch das einzige was ich heraushoere. die schwingungen vibrieren durch das ganze gehause ^^ (WD black caviar 1gb + wd black caviar 500gb)


runderhum bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. das teil schaut definitiv teurer aus als es preislich wert war und hat genug platz fuer alles, sogar eine WaKue dann irgendwann.

mal gucken was ich gegen die hdd vibration machen kann, tips?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. April 2013)

Eventuell Gummi Bänder benutzen oder einen zusätzlichen HDD-Entkoppler kaufen.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. April 2013)

Problem bei nem zusätzlichen HDD Entkoppler ist, das du kaum Optionen hast den Unterzubringen.
Möglich wäre zum Beispiel der zweite 5,25" Slot, einer wird ja meist schon von einem optischen Laufwerk belegt.
Allerdings ist die Belüftung dort denkbar schlecht und du hättest auch nur Platz für 1 HDD.

Ich würde mich eventuell mal nach stärkeren Entkopplern umsehen, Schrauben, Gummis, so das es jedenfalls in den vorgegebenen Rahmen passt.
Aber keine Ahnung was es da aktuell am Markt gibt.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2013)

Warum so kompliziert?   Ich würde die HDD hochkant in mehrere 3,5" Slots hängen 

Davon hat das R4 ja genug, und du hast dann mehr viel Platz zum Entkoppeln


----------



## GoldenMic (3. April 2013)

Ist natürlich auch möglich, kommt halt drauf an wieviele Platten man verwendet. Und schick sehen Gummibänder nun auch nicht zwingend aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch möglich, kommt halt drauf an wieviele Platten man verwendet. Und schick sehen Gummibänder nun auch nicht zwingend aus.


 
Ja, ich würde mal vermuten dass man da etwa 3-4 Slots pro Platte braucht, das ist natürlich nicht sehr platzsparend.  Aber immerhin hast du die best-mögliche Entkopplung 

Wenn es gut aussehen soll, kann man aber eh nur ein Dämmgehäuse für die Festplatten kaufen.  Das halte ich aber ehrlich gesagt für unsinnig.


Warum muss man die HDDs überhaupt so stark entkoppeln? Meine liegen alle einfach auf ihren Stahlhalterungen und sind ziemlich leise ...  Nur die älteste Platte "schrubbelt"  etwas, da würde eine Entkopplung aber auch nicht helfen.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. April 2013)

Leise ist eben kein Maßstab, sondern etwas subjektives.
Auch wenn jeder das R4 als super leise bezeichnet höre ich es bei 5V irgendwo immer noch, oder zumindest was sich drinnen so vor sich hindreht.
Aber mit diesem Umstand muss ich leben, absolut silent gibts eben nur wenn es passiv ist. Gut ist das R4 dennoch, denn es ist schon sehr leise, aber eben nicht unhörbar, jedenfalls nicht für mich 
Und nicht jede HDD vibriert gleich stark.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. April 2013)

Ich denke das ist von Festplatte zu Festplatte unterschiedlich. Nicht jede erzeugt gleich viele/starke Vibrationen.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2013)

Update:


			
				Fractal Design Deutschland schrieb:
			
		

> Oft habt ihr uns danach gefragt nun können wir euch endlich verkünden: das offizielle Fractal Design Spare Part Center hat seine virtuellen Pforten ab sofort geöffnet! Hier könnt ihr original Ersatzteile zu euren Fractal Design Produkten zum günstigen Kurs einkaufen. In diesem Sinne wünschen wir good buy, guten Einkauf!  ACHTUNG: USB 3.0 Upgrade Kit und Seitenteile mit Window für das Define R3 sind sofort verfügbar!
> 
> Fractal Design Spare Part Center



Unter anderem gibt es auch Zuebhör/Ersatzteile für das Define R4 zum Nachkaufen.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Unter anderem gibt es auch Zuebhör/Ersatzteile für das Define R4 zum Nachkaufen.


 
Das hört sich gut an. Ist ja nicht selbstverständlich. 

Und sehr schön dass du dein Review weiterhin pflegst und Neuigkeiten mit einbaust. Großartig.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2013)

Es gefällt mir eben, euch zu gefallen.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2013)

Neuer Avatar wäre mal was. Ostern ist vorbei.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2013)

Ist bereits in Arbeit 
Bis dahin nimm mich einfach als Calimero wahr


----------



## noname545 (8. April 2013)

sehr schöner Test, leider habe ich das R3. Aber ich finde viel hat sich nicht verändert. Meiner Meinung nach bringen die Dämmmatten gar nichts.  
Also ich sehe jetzt keinen Grund sich ein R4 zu kaufen der R3 das hat^^


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2013)

Hallo und Danke 

Sehe ich ähnlich wie du. Das liegt aber daran, dass bereits das R3 ein sehr gutes Gehäuse ist und bei dem R4 nur mehr oder weniger an einigen Stellen nochmal gepfeilt wurde.
Etwas anderes, also das Rad neu erfinden, wäre bei so einem guten Vorgänger aber auch unnötig gewesen.


----------



## noname545 (8. April 2013)

Eine Frage noch
Hast du die Temperatur Werte mit geöffneter oder geschlossener Tür gemessen? Weil mir die Tür aufm Keks geht und immer zu ist^^


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2013)

Oh, das steht ja gar nicht dabei. Obwohl ich mir eigentlich Mühe gegeben habe die Testumgebung ausführlich zu beschreiben.

Die Werte sind bei voll geschlossenen Gehäuse.

Ich werde das auch nachtragen. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Niza (14. April 2013)

Danke fürs Review

Ich habe mir es jetzt heute besorgt:

Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl ATX USB 3.0 PC Gehäuse Computer Midi Tower | eBay

für 100€ .

Es löst mein altes in die Jahre gekommendes Sharcoon Rebel 9 ab.

Hoffe ich werde glücklich damit.

Noch ne frage am Rande:
Sind die verbauten Gehäuselüfter leiser und besser als die BeQuiet Silent Wings PWM 120mm 1500U/min ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. April 2013)

Schau doch mal hier: Lüfter-Roundup 2012


----------



## GoldenMic (14. April 2013)

Immer Gern.
Lustig, es hat auch mein Rebel 9 abgelöst. 

Ich habe leider keine Erfahungen bezüglich der Silent Wings 120mm.
Allerdings würde ich bei dem Gehäuse wenn möglich schon 140 Lüfter verbauen, da die in der Regel bei gleicher Lautstärke mehr Luft durchführen können als ein 120er.
Das es allerdings bessere Lüfter gibt als die verbauten will ich nicht bestreiten. Grade bei 12 Volt finde ich die verbauten ziemlich laut, bei 7 Volt geht es so.


----------



## Niza (14. April 2013)

Danke für eure Antorten



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Schau doch mal hier: Lüfter-Roundup 2012


 
Danke für den Link



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Immer Gern.
> Lustig, es hat auch mein Rebel 9 abgelöst.
> 
> Ich habe leider keine Erfahungen bezüglich der Silent Wings 120mm.
> ...



Danke auch dir

Da war ich also nicht der einzige der ein Rebel 9 hat bzw in Zukungt hatte
Ich freue mich schon darauf wenn das paket kommt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## GoldenMic (14. April 2013)

Ja das Rebel 9 hat jetzt mein Vater. Zum in die Ecke stellen wars dann doch zu Schade 

Wenn du noch Fragen hast sobald das Gehäuse da ist nur her damit 


Gruß,
Mic


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (16. April 2013)

Super review! Hab heut meins bestellt..freu mich schon wie bolle das ding live zu sehen


----------



## GoldenMic (16. April 2013)

Danke für die Blumen 

Viel Spaß damit!
Sollten noch Fragen auftauchen, einfach melden


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (16. April 2013)

Ja komme drauf zurück 


Edit: grade versandbestätigung bekommen..hoffe das es nich im post streik hängen bleibt und bis zum we da ist


----------



## Niza (18. April 2013)

*Hilfe*

Ich weiß weder ein noch aus.

Alles ohne Probleme geklappt außer das das Netzteil wie verrückt brummt .

Vorher Netzteil oben gewesen Sharcoon Rebel 9.
Jetzt Delfine R4 Netzteil unten.

Ich werde wahnsinnig.

Hatte ein BeQuiet PCGH Edition 600 Watt.

Nun ein Bequiet 530 Watt getestet Niegelnagelneu und es ist kein bischen besser brummt immernoch.
Treibt mich in den Wahnsinn.
Sogar von dem Sofa hört man das Brummen.

Es kommt vom Netzteil das Brummen.

Ich sage es ungehrn aber ich wünsche mir mein altes Gehäuse zurück.
*
Weiß irgendwer eine Lösung?

Wäre für jegliche Hilfe Dankbar.*

Zum Notfall muss ich wieder alles umbauen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. April 2013)

Meinst du mit Brummen Vibrationen, die ans Gehäuse übertragen werden ? 
Das Netzteil liegt ja auf den Gummipuffern. Da sollte es ja zu keinen Vibrationen kommen. Wenn dann muss es dort sein, wo das Netzteil verschraubt  wurde.


----------



## Niza (18. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Meinst du mit Brummen Vibrationen, die ans Gehäuse übertragen werden ?
> Das Netzteil liegt ja auf den Gummipuffern. Da sollte es ja zu keinen Vibrationen kommen. Wenn dann muss es dort sein, wo das Netzteil verschraubt  wurde.


 
Danke für den Tip

Habe es ausprobiert und muss sagen das Netzteil ist ein bischen leiser, brummt aber immer noch.

Ich sage es mal so es hört sich so an als ob ein Kleinflugzeug mir Propellern über meinem Kopf hinwegfliegt.
Nur das das Geräusch durchgehend ist.

Siehe Fotos Anhang.
Ich habe sogar unterm Netzteil Virbationsaufnehmer getan.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## GoldenMic (18. April 2013)

Kannst du mal chechen ob hier noch irgendwo Metall an Metall anliegt?
Also mit dem Netzteil hatte ich persönlich gar keine Probleme.


----------



## Niza (18. April 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kannst du mal chechen ob hier noch irgendwo Metall an Metall anliegt?
> Also mit dem Netzteil hatte ich persönlich gar keine Probleme.


 
Danke für din Tip

Habe ich kontrolliert und ein paar Anti-Vibrations Gummis eingesetzt.

Dann Netzteil nochmal aus und eingebaut.

Dann mal meinen 2ten PC dort eingebaut .

Intel 2x 2,4Ghz GTX 460 SE usw.

Und komsicherweise habe ich jetzt garkeine Probleme mehr mit dem Geräusch.

Alles Mäuschen still.

Nun ist es schon viel besser.
Dann bleibt mein Haupt PC das Rebel 9 und meinen 2ten Rechner wo keine Probleme sind bekommt das Fractal R4.
Beide Benutze ich eh Parallel, musste nur entscheiden welcher welches Gehäuse bekommt.

Sonst kann ich zum Gehäuse noch was sagen.

Schön ist:

Das alles Gedämmt ist und es sieht sehr schick aus.
Die Montage war Kinderleicht. 
Von den Festplatten einbau war ich besonders begeistert.Voll einfach und ohne große Komplikationen.
Diesen Schalter finde ich auch sehr gut mit den 5 Volt 7 Volt und 12 Volt falls es mal nötig wird im Sommer.

Vorne habe ich die beiden Fractal R2 Lüfter eingebaut und hinten einen 120mm BeQuiet Silent Wings.
Zum Verglich bei 5 und 7 VOlt sind die R2 schön ruhig. Bei 12 Volt sind sie schon lauter.
Der Bequiet Silent Wings ist leiser als die Fractal R2.

Was ich nicht so toll fand ist das sich 3 oder 4 mal die Front gelöst hat beim zusammenbauen.
War aber zum Glück einfach wieder einzuhacken.

Danke nochmals für die Hilfe.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## GoldenMic (18. April 2013)

Schau einfach, das es nicht zum Hitzestau um Gehäuse kommt. Du hast 2x140mm die reinbringen, aber nur nen 120er der rausbringt, vllt noch die Graka.
Da das Gehäuse wenig oder eher keine Öffnungen hat kann es Möglich sein, das sich die Wärme staut. Einfach mal beobachten.


Inwiefern hat sich die Front gelöst?


----------



## Niza (18. April 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schau einfach, das es nicht zum Hitzestau um Gehäuse kommt. Du hast 2x140mm die reinbringen, aber nur nen 120er der rausbringt, vllt noch die Graka.
> Da das Gehäuse wenig oder eher keine Öffnungen hat kann es Möglich sein, das sich die Wärme staut. Einfach mal beobachten.


 
Werde ich machen.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Inwiefern hat sich die Front gelöst?


 
Es ist wie beschrieben passiert das ich auf einmal die Front also mit den USB Anschlüssen dem Schalter und dem 5 7 12 Volt schalter in der hand hatte.
Musste jedesmal wieder einklinken .
Ein bis 2 mal ist sogar der Stecker vom 5 , 7 , 12 Volt schalter abgegangen.

Das ist passiert als ich das Gehäuse seitlich legen wollte oder wieder senkrecht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mich selber sehr gewundert als ich auf einmal die Front los war.


Was micht nervt ist das was auf dem folgenden Foto zu sehen ist.
Ich zeige mal was, was auch nicht passt, was mich sehr wundert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bekomme die Soundkarte nicht fest.
Und wenn ich sie fest machen will rutscht sie aus dem PCI Slot.
Deswegen muss ich sie lose lassen .

Die Grafikkarte war auch schwer festzumachen.

Ich habe wahrscheinlich einfach nur Pech.

Aber ich kann damit ohne Probleme leben.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## GoldenMic (19. April 2013)

Das die Front sich immer löst ist bei mir nicht passiert. Im Gegenteil, bei mir war sie ordentlich fest drin, ich musste sie nämlich einmal ausbauen.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal Fractal Design darauf anspechen, vllt das Gehäuse umtauschen. Kenne ich persönlich nämlich nicht so.
Zu der Soundkarte fällt mir persönlich nur ein: Abstandhalter drin?


----------



## Gast0707215 (19. April 2013)

super review, danke dafür!


----------



## GoldenMic (19. April 2013)

Immer gerne


----------



## Niza (19. April 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das die Front sich immer löst ist bei mir nicht passiert. Im Gegenteil, bei mir war sie ordentlich fest drin, ich musste sie nämlich einmal ausbauen.
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal Fractal Design darauf anspechen, vllt das Gehäuse umtauschen. Kenne ich persönlich nämlich nicht so.
> Zu der Soundkarte fällt mir persönlich nur ein: Abstandhalter drin?



Das Problem hat sich geklärt habe den support angeschrieben und es lagen komsicherweise mehrere Montagefehler bei mir auf die ich alleine nicht gekommen wäre.
Mehrere Kleinigkeiten die als ganzes einen oder mehrere Fehler aus machten.
Die Fehler habe ich verursacht und habe sie Korriegiert und nun passt die Soundkarte wie angegossen.

Also Probleme endlich gelöst.

Danke auch noch mal für deine Mühe und Hilfe 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (19. April 2013)

Könntest du die fehler kurz nennen?hab das gehause auch heut bekommen und bin grad auf dem heimweg


----------



## GoldenMic (19. April 2013)

Hallo,

immer gern.
Würde aber auch gern wissen welche Fehler du gemacht hast falls es dir nicht zu peinlich(?) ist.

Gruß,
Mic


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (19. April 2013)

Von mir auch mal ein erstes feedback..

Hab es heut endlich bekommen..

Also das gehäuse macht einen sehr wertigen eindruck..alles sehr gut verarbeitet..

Also ich persönlich würde sowas von der preisklasse ab 150€ erwarten...

Also für knapp 100€ ein echter tipp..

Über design lässt sich streiten...mir gefällt essehr gut...

@te

Das schonmal angesprochene plopp auf der ober seite macht meiner auch..


----------



## GoldenMic (19. April 2013)

Freut mich, dass dir das Gehäuse gefällt.
Aber vllt bin ich einfach nur "plopp"-Resitent


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (19. April 2013)

Drück mal ein wenig in der mitte der beiden lüfteröffnungen oben im deckel...


----------



## Rizzard (19. April 2013)

Hab das Gehäuse schon länger im Auge. Vielleicht hol ich es mir auch noch. Schlicht, elegant, so muss das sein.


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (19. April 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hab das Gehäuse schon länger im Auge. Vielleicht hol ich es mir auch noch. Schlicht, elegant, so muss das sein.



Kanns dir echt nur ans herz legen..war total überrascht für den preis..


----------



## GoldenMic (19. April 2013)

gottlasseshirnregnen schrieb:


> Drück mal ein wenig in der mitte der beiden lüfteröffnungen oben im deckel...



Grade an der Stelle könnte ich drücken bis ne Delle drin ist, kein Plopp.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Hab das Gehäuse schon länger im Auge. Vielleicht hol ich es mir auch noch. Schlicht, elegant, so muss das sein.



Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Für den Preis wirklich sehr ordentlich.


----------



## Niza (19. April 2013)

gottlasseshirnregnen schrieb:


> Könntest du die fehler kurz nennen?hab das gehause auch heut bekommen und bin grad auf dem heimweg


 


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> immer gern.
> Würde aber auch gern wissen welche Fehler du gemacht hast falls es dir nicht zu peinlich(?) ist.
> ...


 

Tja ich hatte ein bis 2 von den Abstandhaltern nicht richtig eingeschraubt > Fehler.

Außerdem habe ich beim Einbauen der Abstandhalter zu stark auf die Rückwand gedrückt > Fehler.
So musste ich sie ein kleines bischen zurückbiegen .

Außerdem habe ich die Schrauben vom Board festgeschraubt als das Board falsch lag (Es nicht richtig ausgerichtet zu den Slots hin) > Fehler
Nun habe ich beim festschrauben des Boards alle Schrauben erst lose gemacht und dann das Board zu den Blenden etwas gedrückt und dann festgeschraubt.
So passten dann ohne Probleme die Karten in die Slots.

Und ich habe an der Front das Gehäuse gezogen > großer Fehler.
Am schlimmsten war natürlich das ich vorher alles schön mit Kabelbindern fest gemacht hatte und die Leitungen vom 5 7 12VOlt schalter auch mit Kabelbindern fest hatte.
So hatte ich dann nicht nur die Front in der Hand sondern gleich den Stecker mit (Der schwer wieder drauf zu machen war).

PS:
Ich weiß selber nicht wo ich mit meinem Gedanken war als ich es verbaut habe. 
Normalerweise bin ich sehr vorsichtig wenn es ums PC basteln geht.

Edit:
Trotzdem empfehle ich es jedem weiter.
Die Fehler lagen bei mir.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## GoldenMic (19. April 2013)

Das tut mir jetzt doch irgendwie Leid für dich.
Ich hoffe es klappt beim nächsten Mal besser.
Mir wäre es für dich fast lieber wenn es einfach nen Fabrikationsfehler gewesen wäre.
Aber so bleibt am Ende doch zumindest das Image von FD unangekratzt.


----------



## Niza (19. April 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das tut mir jetzt doch irgendwie Leid für dich.
> Ich hoffe es klappt beim nächsten Mal besser.
> Mir wäre es für dich fast lieber wenn es einfach nen Fabrikationsfehler gewesen wäre.
> Aber so bleibt am Ende doch zumindest das Image von FD unangekratzt.


 
Tja man lernt halt nie aus.

Und ich habe eine Menge gelernt fürs nächste mal.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (20. April 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Grade an der Stelle könnte ich drücken bis ne Delle drin ist, kein Plopp.



Dann hast du als tester vllt ein extra stabilen prototyp bekommen...


----------



## GoldenMic (20. April 2013)

gottlasseshirnregnen schrieb:


> Dann hast du als tester vllt ein extra stabilen prototyp bekommen...


 
Das sind halt so die Vorteile die man als Tester hat. 
Nein mal ehrlich, dass kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Aber ich danke euch dennoch, dass ihr darüber berichtet.


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (20. April 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das sind halt so die Vorteile die man als Tester hat.
> Nein mal ehrlich, dass kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Aber ich danke euch dennoch, dass ihr darüber berichtet.



Is doch selbst verständlich..habs ja überwiegend wegen dem ausführlichen review gekauft 

Und wegen dem genialen design


----------



## drebbin (20. April 2013)

Für mich war das schlicht elegante Design,lüfterSteuerung,frontklappe,LuftFilter sowie der innereaufbau das was mich zum kauf getrieben hat
Ach was rede ich, außenOptik und preis hat den kauf beschlossen...der Rest hat ihn  bestätigt


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2013)

gottlasseshirnregnen schrieb:


> Is doch selbst verständlich..habs ja überwiegend wegen dem ausführlichen review gekauft
> 
> Und wegen dem genialen design



Wegen -meinem- ausführlichen Review?
Ich bin zutiefst geehrt. 



drebbin schrieb:


> Für mich war das schlicht elegante Design,lüfterSteuerung,frontklappe,LuftFilter sowie der innereaufbau das was mich zum kauf getrieben hat
> Ach was rede ich, außenOptik und preis hat den kauf beschlossen...der Rest hat ihn  bestätigt


 
Naja, ich fand auch nicht wirklich viel zum Meckern. Außer eben das was ich erwähnt habe. 
Aber für den Preis ist das hier schon ziemlich Top.


Übrigens:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...en-artikel-aus-diesem-forum-im-uberblick.html


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. April 2013)

Mal ne kleine Frage, du hast folgendes angegeben:

Lüfterplätze  Vorn: 2x 140mm(1x Optional) • Hinten: 1x 140mm • Seite: 1x 140mm (optional) •  
 Oben: 2x 140mm (optional) • Unten: 1x 140mm (optional)

Bei geizhals steht alleridngs drin, das vorne optional 120mm wäre (was für mich allerdings kein Sinn macht). Stimmen jetzt deine Angaben oder die von Geizhals?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2013)

Es stimm beides.
Man kann vorne anstatt der 140er auch in beide Posten 120er verbauen.
Ich habe beispielsweise aktuell einen 140er und einen 120er drin.

Das kannst du auch nochmal an den Löchern für Lüfter auf folgenden Bild sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 140er schraubt man allerdings nicht fest, sondern sie werden festgeklippt. Sie passen genau in den Rahmen.
Persönlich würde ich auch 2x 140 mm empfehlen.

Ich schaue mal wie ich das am besten nochmal ändere im Review.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. April 2013)

Danke für die Info 

Spiele aktuell eventuell auch mit dem Gedanken das Case zu kaufen und die Lüfterfrage ist dabei nicht außer acht zu lassen

Aber wenn die 140mm nur geklippst werden, sind sie dann auch genauso fest wie die 120mm Modelle? Kann mir das irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen nen Lüfter nur zu klippsen Oder ist das Verfahren ähnlich wie bei den Noctua Kühlern wo Lüfter per Klammer fest auf den Kühlkörper geklippst werden?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2013)

Immer gern.

Was du an Lüftern brauchst kommt eben sehr auf deine Konfig an, vllt kannst du da ja mal etwas genauer werden.

Ich finde die 140er sind sehr fest drin. Ich habe mit ihnen jedenfalls überhaupt keine Probleme.
Ich verweise da auch nochmal auf folgendes Fotos, auf denen man die Haltenasen erkennen kann und auch wie "eng" der Lüfter eingespannt ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Noctua Lüftern habe ich keine Erfahrungen, sorry.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. April 2013)

Ist etwas tricky, da ich noch ein AM2+ bord mit nem 1090T besitze und daher am überlegen bin, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt alles auszubauen und ins neue Gehäuse einzubauen, oder ob ich noch solange warte bis es ein CPU Upgrade gibt (jedoch nicht vor 2014). Dazu gesellt sich dann noch ne GTX 670, von daher würde ich vermutlich nicht alle Lüfterplätze in Anspruch nehmen. Das Problem ist da eher, dass ich aktuell fast ausschließlich 120mm Lüfter verbaut habe und daher noch 140mm kaufen müsste (mit den beiden 140mm Silent Wings bin ich nicht zufrieden, die würden rausfliegen).

Auch wenn es etwas teurer ist, würde ich das Gehäuse nur mit Noctua Lüftern ausstatten, da ich hinsichtlich der Qualität, Lautstärke und Service mit ihnen sehr zufrieden bin

Wobei das Review schon zu bastelarbeiten verleiten würde


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2013)

Mh, also an sich spricht doch nichts gegen alte Hardware in neuem Gehäuse. Und so schwer wäre der Umbau dann eigentlich auch nicht, jedenfalls wäre das kein Grund mich abzuhalten. 

Welche GTX 670 hast du denn?

Also persönlich muss ich sagen das die zwei vorhanden 140er eigentlich schon gut reichen für mein System. Ich würde sagen bei deinem System dürfte das nicht viel anders sein, kommt aber auch drauf an wieviele Festplatten du wo verbauen willst.
Ich würde höchstens noch einen zweiten 140er in die Front packen oder eben einen 120er, wie ich es schon gemacht habe.
Aufgrund des Geräuscheffektes greife ich gern immer zu den gleichen Lüftern, um nicht diverse sehr verschiedene Lüftergeräusche zu provozieren. Allerdings muss ich mir dazu aktuell auch noch einen 140er von FD kaufen oder ganz was anderes. 

Würde ich mir jetzt 3 neue Lüfter kaufen würde ich wohl zu den eLoops(diese bionischen Lüfter da ) greifen, da die eben nochmal leiser sind, was ja irgendwo auch der Grund ist warum man nen gedämmtes Gehäuse kauft.

Zudem rate ich davon ab die Lüfterplätze in der Seite oder im Deckel zu nutzen, da es die Geräuschkulisse sehr erhöht, vor allem die im Deckel.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. April 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mh, also an sich spricht doch nichts gegen alte Hardware in neuem Gehäuse. Und so schwer wäre der Umbau dann eigentlich auch nicht, jedenfalls wäre das kein Grund mich abzuhalten.



Schwer nicht, aber es macht Arbeit 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Welche GTX 670 hast du denn?
> 
> Also persönlich muss ich sagen das die zwei vorhanden 140er eigentlich schon gut reichen für mein System. Ich würde sagen bei deinem System dürfte das nicht viel anders sein, kommt aber auch drauf an wieviele Festplatten du wo verbauen willst.
> Ich würde höchstens noch einen zweiten 140er in die Front packen oder eben einen 120er, wie ich es schon gemacht habe.
> Aufgrund des Geräuscheffektes greife ich gern immer zu den gleichen Lüftern, um nicht diverse sehr verschiedene Lüftergeräusche zu provozieren. Allerdings muss ich mir dazu aktuell auch noch einen 140er von FD kaufen oder ganz was anderes.



Ne KFA² ist auch wirklich ne leise Karte, nur bei mir im Gehäuse summieren sich irgendwie alle Lüftergeräusche etwas ungünstig, was mich stört  Hab schon alles einzel betrachtet, da ist alles leise...
Lüfter sind ja gleich gekauft, wobei ich den an der Seite doch sehr sinnvoll finde, dann wird die warme Luft von der Graka gleich ins aus befördert, aber über sowas kann man sich dann ja noch Gedanken machen.
Das mit den gleichen Lüftern musste ich leider auch feststellen, mit den Be Quiet bin ich gar nicht zufrieden.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Würde ich mir jetzt 3 neue Lüfter kaufen würde ich wohl zu den eLoops(diese bionischen Lüfter da ) greifen, da die eben nochmal leiser sind, was ja irgendwo auch der Grund ist warum man nen gedämmtes Gehäuse kauft.



Die eLoops bringen eig. nur etwas bei höheren Drehzahlen, da sie da vergleichsweise leiser sind. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen 800 oder geringer, würde ich sie nicht nehmen, da sie auch nicht leiser als herkömmliche Lüfter sind. Wichtig ist hierbei ein erstklassiges Lager.

Aber ansich für nach der Bachelorarbeit, wäre es ein reizvolles Bauvorhaben


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2013)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Schwer nicht, aber es macht Arbeit



Naja, musst du halt wissen. 



> Ne KFA² ist auch wirklich ne leise Karte, nur bei mir im Gehäuse summieren sich irgendwie alle Lüftergeräusche etwas ungünstig, was mich stört  Hab schon alles einzel betrachtet, da ist alles leise...
> Lüfter sind ja gleich gekauft, wobei ich den an der Seite doch sehr sinnvoll finde, dann wird die warme Luft von der Graka gleich ins aus befördert, aber über sowas kann man sich dann ja noch Gedanken machen.
> Das mit den gleichen Lüftern musste ich leider auch feststellen, mit den Be Quiet bin ich gar nicht zufrieden.



An der Seite muss man probieren, ich halte wenig bis gar nichts davon.
Kannst ja mal Erfahrungswerte posten wenns mal soweit ist. 



> Die eLoops bringen eig. nur etwas bei höheren Drehzahlen, da sie da vergleichsweise leiser sind. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen 800 oder geringer, würde ich sie nicht nehmen, da sie auch nicht leiser als herkömmliche Lüfter sind. Wichtig ist hierbei ein erstklassiges Lager.
> 
> Aber ansich für nach der Bachelorarbeit, wäre es ein reizvolles Bauvorhaben


 
Mh ok, danke für den Tipp.

Kannst dich ja für deine Bachelorarbeit belohnen


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. April 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> An der Seite muss man probieren, ich halte wenig bis gar nichts davon.
> Kannst ja mal Erfahrungswerte posten wenns mal soweit ist.
> 
> Mh ok, danke für den Tipp.
> ...



Werd ich dann machen 

Hier hab ich noch nen Test von den eLoops wo man es meiner Meinung nach gut sehen kann, das sie bei niedriger Drezahl keinen Vorteil mehr bringen. Test: Noiseblocker Bionic-Loop-Lüfter (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Bei dem Noctualüfter im Test wäre zu beachten, dass es ein alter ist und es mittlerweile neue mit besserem Lager und ein paar weiteren Verbesserungen gibt. Aufjedenfall sieht man gut, dass sie bei 600 Umdrehungen alle auf einem Level sind und da ich schon öfter gelesen hab, das die eLoops wohl manchmal ein schleifendes Lager haben, würde ich sie als reine Gehäuselüfter nicht nehmen.
Da wären die Enermax schon recht gut in Anbetracht des geringen Preises.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2013)

Danke für den Link, ich schaus mir mal an.

War bisher bei Lüftern eher so Richtung Enermax/Sharkoon/BeQuiet.
Noctua hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut, sagt mir auch optisch nicht so zu.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. April 2013)

Kein Problem.

Optisch sind sie nicht jedermanns Sache, der Lieferumfang, die Garantie, die Qualität und der Support sind dafür herausragend. Ich hatte noch nie so einen kulanten Hersteller wie Noctua gefunden.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2013)

Naja, ich war bisher auch mit den anderen Lüftern die ich gekauft habe zufrieden. Daher bleib ich eher dabei, wie gesagt wegen der Optik.


----------



## Midgard (23. April 2013)

Da das Gehäse ja sicherlich schon einige länger nutzen, wie stellen sich die Staubfilter an, besonders der vordere, taugen die Konstruktionen was?


----------



## GoldenMic (23. April 2013)

Die Staubfilter stellen sich meiner Ansicht ziemlich gut an. Je nach Staubaufkommen im Zimmer sollte man diesen aber einmal alle ein bis zwei Wochen sauber machen.


----------



## sowas1337 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, sind die Lüfter vorne denn entkoppelt? Oder kann man BQ Silent Wings 2 verbauen?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2013)

Entkoppelt sind sie nicht, da sie direkt in den Rahmen reingehängt werde.
Die BQ Silent Wings kann man verbauen, man kann aber nur 2 Schrauben pro Lüfter befestigen.
Die für den unteren Lüfter sind die oberen 2 und für den Oberen Lüfter die unteren zwei.

Mehr dazu hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...frontluefter-im-fractal-design-define-r4.html

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## sowas1337 (10. Juli 2013)

OK 
Hab mir das jetzt mit den Klipsen bei 140mm angeguckt.
Weiß wer welche Lüfter zu empfehlen sind / bei diesen 5V wirklich unnhörbar?


----------



## blautemple (10. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die Silent Wings 2 im FD R4 verbaut und das passt wie angegossen


----------



## sowas1337 (10. Juli 2013)

Sind diese denn hörbar auf 5V?
Oder welche wären denn sonst besser geeignet?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

Bei 5 Volt laufen die Lüfter mit 600rpm. Da ist nichts mehr hörbar.


----------



## sowas1337 (11. Juli 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei 5 Volt laufen die Lüfter mit 600rpm. Da ist nichts mehr hörbar.


 
Nur die Silent Wings oder auch die anderen?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

Ich tippe mal auf alle. Allerdings laufen nicht alle Lüfter bei 5 Volt auch an. Das könnte zu einem Problem führen.


----------



## sowas1337 (11. Juli 2013)

Ok, welche würdet ihr denn dann empfehlen? Die 140er Silent Wings oder andere?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juli 2013)

Also ich würd die Silent Wings nehmen.
Alternativ vllt Noiseblocker eLoop?


----------



## blautemple (11. Juli 2013)

Die eloops sollte man nicht saugend montieren, da die dann zu Lagergeräuschen neigen 
Ich würde die SW 2 nehmen, die habe mit das beste Lager auf dem Markt


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die eloops sollte man nicht saugend montieren, da die dann zu Lagergeräuschen neigen


 
Ein Grund die Dinger nicht mehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## blautemple (11. Juli 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Grund die Dinger nicht mehr zu empfehlen.


 
Ja, die würde ich eig nur empfehlen wenn man auf die Optik achtet 
Ansonsten kann man die eig nur blasend auf nem Radi gebrauchen


----------



## sowas1337 (11. Juli 2013)

Alles klar 
Danke


----------



## Uter (11. Juli 2013)

sowas1337 schrieb:


> Sind diese denn hörbar auf 5V?


 Jeder Lüfter ist hörbar, wenn er läuft. Es gibt nur entweder noch lautere Komponenten oder unempfindliche Ohren. Meist trifft Punkt 1 zu. Was bringen die besten Gehäuselüfter, wenn die Graka krach macht? Und nein, ein gedämmtes Gehäuse zaubert auch nicht alle Geräusche aus dem Innenraum weg. 

Sehr gute Lüfter sind auch die Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro. Wenn du sie über die Spannung regelst, dann jeweils die 2er Version. 



blautemple schrieb:


> Die eloops sollte man nicht saugend montieren, da die dann zu Lagergeräuschen neigen


 Lagergeräusche sind das nicht. Es wird lediglich der optimierte Luftstrom zerstört, was zu einem Brummen führen kann (aber nicht muss).



blautemple schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man die eig nur blasend auf nem Radi gebrauchen


 Auf Radiatoren wurden ihrer Vorteile noch nicht eindeutig bewiesen. Auf Luftkühlern kann man sie aber auch gebrauche und als ausblasende Gehäuselüfter wurden sie entwickelt. Eigentlich kann man sie nur nicht ohne Vorkammer als einblasende Gehäuselüfter oder als (imo unsinnige) push-pull-Lüfter an einem Kühler nutzen.


----------



## blautemple (11. Juli 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Jeder Lüfter ist hörbar, wenn er läuft. Es gibt nur entweder noch lautere Komponenten oder unempfindliche Ohren. Meist trifft Punkt 1 zu. Was bringen die besten Gehäuselüfter, wenn die Graka krach macht? Und nein, ein gedämmtes Gehäuse zaubert auch nicht alle Geräusche aus dem Innenraum weg.
> 
> Sehr gute Lüfter sind auch die Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro. Wenn du sie über die Spannung regelst, dann jeweils die 2er Version.
> 
> ...



Ah OK, danke für die Verbesserungen. 
Dann finde ich den "optimierten" Luftstrom relativ nutzlos 
Die SW 2 haben ja auch keine Nebengeräusche und die Temp Unterschieden liegen meistens im Bereich von 1-2 Grad


----------



## Uter (12. Juli 2013)

Man darf von den eLoop auch keine Wunder erwarten. Die Silent Wings 2 spielen in der gleichen Preisklasse und sind auch leistungsmäßig nicht weit entfernt bzw. beide haben Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## phunkateer (31. Juli 2013)

*Stecker sind übrig am Fractal Design Define R4*

Hallo, ich habe heute ein PC mit dem Gehäuse gebaut und habe am Ende noch 3 Kabel des Gehäuses übrig, ist das normal?

Die Kabel kommen von der Frontplatte, so viel ich sehen kann:
1x Molex 4-pol, 2x Fan-Stecker

Die Fanstecker sind doch nicht für die bereits integrierten Gehäuse-eigenen Lüfter, oder doch? Ich habe die Lüfter jedenfalls direkt ans Netzteil angeschlossen. Woher soll auch der Strom aus diesen beiden Gehäuse-Steckern stammen, die nun ungenutzt bleiben?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2013)

Der Molex Stecker müsste von der Lüftersteuerung kommen, denn schließlich braucht sie Strom.
Und an den Fan Steckern kommen eben die Lüfter dran.
Da du aber die Lüfter ans Mainboard angeschlossen hast, kannst du dir die Kabel, die da noch hängen, schenken.


----------



## phunkateer (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich also den Molex-Stecker benutze, kann ich die beiden Fan-Stecker für die bereits integrierten Lüfter benutzen? Dann hätte ich mir das Verlegen der Fan-Kabel meines be quiet-Netzteils schenken können? Andererseits scheint mir die Länge der Kabel nicht zu reichen, um den hinteren Gehäuselüfter mit dem Fan-Stecker vorn zu verbinden...

Ist die Lüftersteuerung überhaupt aktiv, wenn ich den Strom für die Lüfter vom Netzteil direkt abziehe? Vermutlich werden die Lüfter ja dann von be quiet voll aufgedreht, oder?

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

P. S.: Ich habe nach langer Suche eine passende Stelle in einem anderen Forum entdeckt:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1195588


----------



## Wollfgang (14. September 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Laut der Rückseite der Verpackung des Zubehörs dürfte es sich dabei um "Rubber Spacer" handeln.
> Ich weiß nun nicht ob die bei den Festplattenschlitten reinpassen, aber wenn ja dürften sie als Ersatz für die dort schon vorhandenen gedacht sein.
> Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt aber auch nicht wo man die verwenden könnte. Als Gummischutz für die Schruaben am Mainboard fände ich sie jedenfalls unnötig.




Nein, wieder daneben, sie dienen dazu, um eine größere Festplatte zu
entkoppeln. Die Abstände entsprechen exakt dem Gewinde einer 5,3er von
unten.
Für die 2,5er übrigens auch, das man jetzt auf dem Screen und auf
Anfrage von Noodels87, nicht erkennen kann.

http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Fractal/fractal.26.jpg
http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Fractal/fractal.27.jpg
http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Fractal/fractal.28.jpg



Hallo GoldenMic, zuerst einmal ein großes Lob für deine Bilder (die die
richtige Größe haben) und den dazugehörigen Kommentaren. Saubere Arbeit.

Bin durch Zufall in Eurem tollen Forum gelandet und wollte nur
rausfinden, was es mit dem Resetknopf auf sich hat. Ist gewiss ne
saudumme Frage, warum der sein Dasein hat.

Nun, wenn ich früher mal resseten wollte/musste, habe ich die Kiste vom
Strom genommen und den Startknopf für eine Weile nach unten gedrückt.
Muss man da den Rechner auch vom Strom nehmen? Da kann ich doch gleich
den Startknopf benutzen.

Also kann mir hier jemand erklären, für was der gut ist und wie er
benutzt wird, denn ich habe den Rechner seit 2 Wochen. Zusammenbauen
lassen nach meinen Vorstellungen von Alternate. Warum lassen?

Okay Freunde, ich habe nicht die nötigen Kenntnisse wie Ihr hier. Bevor
da was in die Hose geht lass ich es. Hatte einfach die Faxen dicke, mir
einen Neuen wieder von der Stange zuzulegen.
-- 
Gruss,
Wolfgang


----------



## GoldenMic (14. September 2013)

Über den Sinn des Resetknopfes kann ich auch nicht viel sagen. Das Gehäuse, das ich vorher hatte, hatte auch einen solchen Knopf. Den hab ich allerdings auch quasi nie genutzt.
Vllt hilft dir der Wiki Artikel weiter:
Reset

Mehr kann ich dazu leider auch nicht sagen.

Danke btw für das Lob. 
Du meinst übrigens eine 3,5er und nicht einer 5,3er oder?


----------



## Wollfgang (14. September 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Nachricht und den Link. Werde mich mal schlau
machen. Ups jau, das war ein Zahlendreher 3,5 muss es heißen.
-- 
Gruss,
Wolfgang


----------



## GoldenMic (14. September 2013)

Immer gern, kein Problem. 
Hab den Reset Knopf übrigens auch angeschlossen, ist ja nichts dabei.


----------



## Wollfgang (16. September 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Immer gern, kein Problem.
> Hab den Reset Knopf übrigens auch angeschlossen, ist ja nichts dabei.



Was verstehst du unter "angeschlossen"? Ich habe den Rechner so von
Alternate bekommen. Kann ich es im Uefi/Bios sehen, was da angeschlossen
ist? Wenn ja, bitte wo.


Habe noch eine Frage, zwecks 3. Lüfter, Frontseite oben. Macht es Sinn
dort noch einen einzubauen? 2 Festplatten befinden sich unten. Wenn ich
nun den oberen Käfig entferne, denke ich, dass dort der Luftstrom noch
was bewirkt, auf Prozessor und Graka, oder irre ich da.

Sehe ich das richtig dass der hintere absaugt und der Vordere ansaugt?
Wie wird der eingestellt, dass er bläst, also ansaugt.

Wie schon erwähnt, bin eine totale 0 was Hardwareeinbau betrifft und
tappe im Uefi/Bios rum, wie ein blindes Huhn. 

Hier, soll der 2. Lüfter rein (dein Bild)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-12-megapixel-5767-picture612237-p1190890.jpg


----------



## GoldenMic (23. September 2013)

Tut mir Leid Wolfgang, ich muss dein Posting wohl verpasst haben. Ich antworte mal dennoch obwohl es schon etwas her ist.

Im Bios kannst du das nicht sehen. Ich gehe davon aus, das Alternate das richtig angeschlossen hat. Oder funktioniert der Reset Knopf etwa nicht?

Den Festplattenkäfig habe ich persönlich entfernt, macht aber nur Sinn wenn du auch noch einen zweiten Lüfter vorn anbringst.


Oben würde ich keinen Lüfter anbringen. Du kannst ja oben bis zu zwei Stück anbringen, aber die Lautstärke steigt dadurch stark, denn du entfernst Dämmung und fügst eine bzw. zwei Geräuschquellen hinzu.


Der vordere Lüfter schaufelt die frische Luft ins Gehäuse und der Lüfter hinten soll sie nach draußen befördern.
Je nach Bauart/Verbauung transportieren auch Netzteil und/oder Grafikkarte Luft nach außen.

Er wird insofern eingestellt wird, wie rum er eingebaut wird. Du findest auf einem Lüfter auch immer Pfeile am Rahmen, die dir zeigen in welche Richtung sich der Propellor und in welche Richtung sich die Luft bewegt.
Einen zweiten Lüfter kannst du da problemlos einbauen.


----------



## SirChris (27. September 2013)

Danke für das tolle Review, hat mir sehr bei meiner Kaufentscheidung geholfen!  
Hab mir heute auch das Gehäuse für 88€ inkl. Versand geholt, was mein 8 (!) Jahre altes Thermaltake Soprano ablösen wird.
Würde es sich eigentlich lohnen den hinteren Lüfter mit Gummientkopplern festzumachen? Die vorderen werden ja eingeklippt. Hab bisher noch nie so etwas verwendet, noch nicht mal meine Festplatten sind bisher entkoppelt, die können froh sein, wenn sie in meiner engen Kiste nen Platz zum hinlegen gefunden haben


----------



## GoldenMic (27. September 2013)

Hallo,

freut mich das es dir gefällt. 

Ich habe sie nicht entkoppelt, denke lohnt auch nur geringfügig, den Lüfter hinten bekommst du wohl eh am wenigsten mit.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2013)

Hallo GoldenMic. 

Kannst du was zur Langlebigkeit der Türscharniere sagen?
Ich habe in den letzten Monaten 3 Case gehabt bei die Tür nach kurzer Zeit stark klapperte und nicht mehr korrekt schloss.

Ist dir da bisher was aufgefallen?


----------



## GoldenMic (29. September 2013)

Also ich hab das Gehäuse nun bald ein Jahr und bei mir funktioniert alles wie am ersten Tag.
Korrekt schließen tut bei mir sowieso alles, wegen des Magnetschlosses.


----------



## shelby1989 (29. September 2013)

Super Review...


----------



## worco (30. September 2013)

Ich hab noch eine Frage: Brauche ich immer eine Zusatzkarte um USB 3.0 zu nutzen oder wovon hängt das ab? Und hast du für die Belüftungstest die Fronttür geschlossen? Ich denke mir halt das die den Luftstrom ja eigentlich komplett unterbindet oder? Möchte halt ungern immer mit offener Tür betreiben. Lüftersteuerung hat das Case eine interne? Konnte ich auf den Bildern irgendwie nicht sehen, aberwie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Gibts iwo ein Panel, oder Fühler, oder...? Danke für die Antworten!!


----------



## .DeluXer (30. September 2013)

Bei einem vernünftigen Mainboard brauchst du keine Zusatzkarte.
Der Lüfter zieht die Luft aus den Seiten neben der Tür.
Lüftersteuerung ist hinter der Tür für 3 Lüfter.


----------



## worco (30. September 2013)

Dankeschön! Schade das es ein Case wie das, inkl. gedämmt nicht ohne Tür gibt. Oder kennt da jemand was? Und macht das Ple><ifenster(das Seitenteil gibts ja glaube ich einzeln) die Dämmung kaputt(also in bestimmtem Masse ja, aber deutlich?)?


----------



## GoldenMic (30. September 2013)

@worco:
Wenn deine Mainboard einen interen USB 3.0 Anschluss hat(Intel ab Sockel 1155, AMD glaub auch ab AM3+) dann brauchst du die Karte nicht.
Mein Sockel 1156 Board besitzt so einen internen Anschluss noch nicht und daher musste ich auf eine Zusatzkarte ausweichen.
Beim Belüftungstest war die Fronttür natürlich geschlossen.
Das unterbindet den Luftstrom aber nicht. Wie du auf den Bildern sehen kannst ist unten ein breiterer Schlitz sowie an den Seiten die geriffelte Oberfläche mit vielen Schlitzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Die Luft kommt dadurch nach wie vor ins Gehäuse. Das öffnen der Fronttür wäre unnötig und würde nur die Lautstärke steigern.

Die Lüftersteuerung ist neben den Fächern für DVD/Blu ray Laufwerke angebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Deluxer: Das hat nichts mit einem "venünftigen Mainboard" zu tun. So "lange" gibt es den Anschluss einfach noch nicht an Mainboards.

@worco 2:
Was stört dich denn an der Tür?
Du wirst halt nen Problem bekommen wenn du die ganze Front ohne Tür dämmen willst weil du ja dann auch keine optischen Laufwerke verwenden kannst, ohne das du die Dämmung unterbrichst.
Die Gehäuse mit Window sollten etwas lauter sein, allerdings kommt das auch sehr drauf an in welcher Position du zum Fenster sitzt.


----------



## worco (1. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank noch für die detaillierten Angaben! Die Steuerung muss man ja mit der Lupe suchen.
Ich würde auf der Fensterseite sitzen, PC rechts auf dem Boden neben dem Schreibtisch.
Was stört mich an ner Tür...naja, mein letztes Case hatte eine und die war von der Verarbeitung total mies, klappern ect...und wenn keine dran ist kann das definitiv nicht passieren.Wenn ich ehrlich bin nutze ich aber optische Laufwerke eh so gut wie gar nichtmehr. Außerdem hätte ich gerne oben im Deckel ne Vertiefung damit die USB-Sticks ect. nicht so herumfliegen....aber das perfekte Case für mich gibts wohl noch nicht. Was mir am R4 allerdings extrem gut gefällt ist dass ich beide HDD-Käfige ausbauen kann, da ich nur die Verwendung von 2 SSDs plane...Sollte einen schönen cleanen Look geben, was mich dann wieder am Fenster freut.

Mein optimales Case wäre so:
- Midi
- gedämmt
- USB+Vertiefung im Deckel(USB nicht an der Front)
- schwarz
- keine Tür
- evtl Fenster
- cleaner Look innen.

Aber da kommt das R4 ja zumindestens Großteils ran, was besseres hab ich bis jetzt trotz Recherche noch nicht gefunden(aus dem Alter von so Alien-mäßigen Krawall Cases bin ich leider raus )


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Oktober 2013)

Naja was heißt mit der Lupe suchen? Ich finde den Schalter genau richtig. Nicht auffällig aber gut zu bedienen.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe würde die Plexiglasseite genau zu dir zeigen oder? Dann musst du dich entscheiden:
Willst du es leise? Die Lautstärke die der Rechner seitlich abgibt ist afaik recht hoch.
Oder willst du es Fancy? Dann nimm Plexiglas und geniße ab und zu den Blick ins Case.
Ne Optimallösung gibt es da nicht, da musst du dich entscheiden.

Also ich habe mein Gehäuse jetzt seit Oktober letztens Jahres und könnte nicht behaupten, das die Tür klappert oder sonst irgendwas. Sie schließt auch nach wie vor fest. Ich kann mich nicht beschweren.
Mit der Vertiefung kann dieses Gehäuse nicht diesen, muss man eben wissen ob man das braucht. Dann wäre vllt ein anderes Gehäuse sinnvoller.

Zum Ausbau der HDD Käfige: Ich müsste nochmal nachsehen, aber ich glaube man kann nur den oberen Festplattenkäfig ausbauen, nicht den unteren(der mit 3 Slots).
Zudem ist der Einbau von 2 SSDs sehr...ungewöhnlich.
Man bringt sie auf der Rückseite des Mainboardtrays an, das heißt die Schrauben werden vom Mainboard verdeckt. Möchte man sie also ein- oder ausbauen muss man das Mainboard dafür auch ausbauen.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das R4 nehmen, ohne Fenster. Wenn es ein "cleaner Look" sein soll würde ich wohl zur PCGh Edition greifen. Die hat weniger Lüfterschlitze:
Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition, Gehäuse


----------



## worco (1. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! 
Ja, scheint als ob ich mir über Fancy oder Leise noch Gedanken machen muss...
Warum sind 2 SSDs ungewöhnlich? Zwecks Ausfallsicherheit halte ich das für besser als eine große, abgesehen davon ists auch finanziell attraktiv jetzt eine kleine 250er zu kaufen und dann nen bisschen zu warten und eine 500er zu kaufen wenn die Preise weiter gesunken sind...Und das Mainboard ein weiteres mal ausbauen im gesamten PC Lebenszyklus der bei mir min.5 Jahre beträgt finde ich voll ok, aber trotzdem vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Mir gefällts auch wenn die Lüftersteuerung klein und unauffällig ist, ich meinte nur dass ichs auf den Bildern nicht sehen konnte und mich deshalb gewundert hab.
Mit der Tür hab ich mich jetzt geistig schon angefreundet, nur die Ablage hätte ich echt gerne...mal sehen, dafür mach ich wohl nochmal nen Thread auf, bisher hab ich nämlich noch nichts gefunden.
Danke!


----------



## .DeluXer (1. Oktober 2013)

Das Fractal Design R4 gibts auch mit Fenster.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Oktober 2013)

@worco:
Kein Problem.
Es ging mir nicht darum, das es zwei SSDs sind, sondern daran, wie sie untergebracht werden wenn du keine Festplattenkäfige drin hast.


@deluxer:
Das weiß er denke ich schon.


----------



## SirChris (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo wieder,
mein Case ist heute angekommen und ich bin absolut begeistert. Als ich eben wieder ins Zimmer gekommen bin und der Rechner schon lief, dachte ich mir: Mist, jetzt ist das Ding abgekackt." Aber als ich dann auf den Monitor schaute, war da mein Desktop zu sehen... er lief! Und das sowas von leise! Das ist kaum zu beschreiben, deshalb hab ich auch extra nachgemessen.
Bei meinem alten Case (ein 6 Jahre altes Thermaltake Soprano mit Windowkit und seitlichem Lüfter) hab ich mit einer App an meinem Tablet 35 db in einer Entfernung 50 cm von der Front gemessen, was eigentlich schon nicht laut, aber doch wahrnehmbar ist. Mit diesem Case sind es jetzt nur noch 27 db. Und wie ich das hier gerade schreibe, fällt mir zum ersten Mal auf, dass meine Tastatur eigentlich auch ganz schön laut ist, so leise ist es jetzt hier!
Also ich bin völlig begeistert davon. Die Temperaturen haben sich auch kein bisschen verändert im Vergleich zum alten Case, wirklich klasse gemacht.
Das einzige was ich irgendwie negativ bewerten könnte, ist, dass meine Maus ausfällt, wenn ich die Lüftersteuerung verstelle. Allerdings scheint meine Roccat Kone der ersten Generation dafür sehr anfällig zu sein, da sie auch ausfällt, wenn bei meinem Aquarium die Heizlampe angeht. Von daher kann ich das nicht auf das Case schieben. Allerdings funktioniert bei mir einer der beiden Front USB 2.0 Anschlüsse nicht, vllt habe ich da aber intern was falsch verkabelt, da bin ich gerade grad einfach zu faul nochmal nachzuschauen, da ich ihn zur Zeit nicht wirklich brauche (weil mein Mainboard noch sechs andere Anschlüsse hat), daher will ich das auch nicht dem Case in die Schuhe schieben.

Achso, wofür waren eigentlich die zwölf Gummiunterlegscheiben gedacht die neben den ganzen anderen Schrauben mit dabei waren? Waren die wichtig? 

@worco: Nur der obere HDD-Käfig (für fünf Festplatten) ist auszubauen, der andere (für drei) ist fest vernietet. Und die SSDs müssen vor dem Mainboard auf der Rückseite montiert werden. Allerdings wüßte ich nicht, warum man die nicht einfach auch in den unteren HDD-Käfig packen könnten. Da ich keine SSD habe, weiß ich aber auch nicht, ob die Löcher zum verschrauben da vllt anders sind.


edith: ich hab gerade nochmal nachgemessen, 27 db, wenn der Rechner an ist, 24 db, wenn er aus ist. Hammerteil!


----------



## .DeluXer (1. Oktober 2013)

SSDs passen doch in den Käfig.


----------



## worco (2. Oktober 2013)

Jo ich weiß dass die da reinpassen, aber wenns ne Möglichkeit gibt die Dinger unauffällig verschwinden zu lassen(ohne großen mehraufwand), warum nicht. Denke das Fractal in Silent wirds bei mir werden, muss dann mal mit dem Händler ausschecken ob ich vllt nen Window Seitenteil einzeln zukaufen kann oder so(zum Testen wie große der Geräusch-unterschied ist).
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Oktober 2013)

@SirChris:
Schön das es dir gefällt. 
Welches Netzteil verwendest du denn? Bzw. Die Lüfter werden nur an das Netzteil angeschlossen.
Ich glaube die Gummiunterlegscheiben waren für die Festplatteneinschübe gedacht, allerdings bin ich mir da auch nicht so ganz sicher. 

@worco:
Ich würde dir zur PCGH Edition des Gehäuses bei Alternate raten.

Das Windows Kit kannst du dann einzeln nachkaufen, direkt im Fractal Design Shop:
Define R4 side panel WINDOW (BLACK), 19,95 €


----------



## SirChris (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich verwende ein Lepa B650, aber das Problem mit der Maus hatte ich auch mit meinem vorherigen Netzteil. Hatte dazu hier bereits einen Thread aufgemacht, aber bisher noch keine Möglichkeit das weiter zu überprüfen.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Oktober 2013)

Mh, da kann ich dir auf Anhieb auch nicht helfen. Sorry.


----------



## Captain_M (10. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich versuche mich grade ein wenig in die Materie einzuarbeiten und habe folgende Frage(bestimmt eine blöde, die es aber ja angeblich nicht geben soll) zu :



> Intern an die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses angeschlossen werden sie mit  einem Molex Anschluss vom Netzteil versorgt und laufen je nach Steuerung  mit 12V, 7V oder 5V.


Ich reguliere mit der entsprechenden Voltzahl die Leistung der Lüfter, richtig?
Sprich 12 V max somit auch dementsprechend das beste Kühlergebniss?
Kann man grundsätzlich zwischen den den drei Volt Einstellungen wählen oder ist das Mainboardspezifisch unterschiedlich?

Ansonsten ist das mal echt ein sehr schönes Review, hat mir sehr bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen!

Danke & Grüße

Captain_M


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2013)

Frage 1: Ja, dass ist richtig.

Frage 2: Das ist auch richtig, wobei die Lüfter dann auch am lautesten sind. Mit 7 V laufen Sie sehr ruhig und bringen trotzdem genug Luft ins Case.

Frage 3: Du kannst grundsätzlich beliebig zwischen den 3 Einstellungen wechseln, dass Mainboard spielt hierbei jedoch keine Rolle,
            da die Lüftersteuerung an das Netzteil angeschlossen wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2013)

Danke, freut mich das ihr dir helfen konnte mit dem Review.
Wie du in meinem Test sehen kannst ist eigentlich nur ein Unterschied bei 5 bzw. 12 Volt zu sehen, 7 Volt bringt meiner Meinung nach gar nichts.
Deswegen würde ich mich an deiner Stelle zwischen den beiden Stufen entscheiden.

Die Lüfter werden direkt ans Netzteil angeschlossen, das MB Spielt also keine Rolle.

Danke für die Antworten @Adi1.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten @Adi1.


 
Kein Problem .

Ich habe selber schon am R4 rumgeschraubt und finde das Case wirklich sehr gut.
Einzig das Frontlüftergitter mit den dazugehörigen Staubfiltern hätte man noch teilen können, so wie es beim R3 der Fall war.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2013)

Ach beim R4 waren die geteilt? Das wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## powerschwabe (31. Dezember 2013)

Habe jetzt auch noch mal eine Frage zu dem Gehäuse. Ich habe 1SSD und 2 normale Festplatten. Im unteren Festplattenkäfig vor den Lüftern haben 3 Festplatten Platz. Sollte man hier dann auch meine 3 Einbauen oder sollte man lieber den Oberen Festplattenkäfig verwenden.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe alle 3 unten bei mir eingebaut.
Eine HDD, dann die SSD(weil sie weniger Wärme abgibt) und dann die zweite HDD.
Wenn die Temperaturen passen kann man es so einbauen, ansonsten kann man sie auch breiter fächern.


----------



## powerschwabe (31. Dezember 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also ich habe alle 3 unten bei mir eingebaut.
> Eine HDD, dann die SSD(weil sie weniger Wärme abgibt) und dann die zweite HDD.
> Wenn die Temperaturen passen kann man es so einbauen, ansonsten kann man sie auch breiter fächern.


 
Hast du den oberen Käfig oder drin, oder ausgebaut wegen besserer Durchlüftung?


----------



## silent-hunter000 (31. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem mit den HDDs war für mich keines. (Besitze auch das Fractal design define r4)
Ich habe die Käfige einfach so gedreht, dass sie den Luftstrom möglichst wenig behindern.
Meine beiden HDDs sitzten im unteren Käfig (mit 1 Abstand.)
Die Temps liegen dabei so grob bei 28 Grad was aber auch die normale Gehäuseinnentenperatur ist. Wenn einem das zu warm ist, ist man aber whsl. mit einem 2. Frontlüfter gut beraten. (Wie vom TE bereits in der Review empfohlen)


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab ihn ausgebaut, da die Grafikkarte da die Belüftung davon denke ich schon profitiert.
Ich rate übrigens auch zu einem zweiten Lüfter für die Front.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ups.
Das wollte ich eh noch dazuschreiben.
Wird sofort editiert!


----------



## buzzerbeater2k (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe in die unteren 3 Slots, meine SSD und HDD eingebaut, und den Frontlüfter nach oben gesetzt. Da ich nicht den oberen Festplattenkäfig brauche, habe ich ihn für den besseren Airflow ausgebaut. Der Frontlüfter ist ja am oberen Platz und hat somit keine Barriere mehr vor sich.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2013)

Dadurch baust du aber bei den Platten Kühlung ab, da die Luft nicht mehr durch die Schlitze strömen kann.


----------



## buzzerbeater2k (31. Dezember 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dadurch baust du aber bei den Platten Kühlung ab, da die Luft nicht mehr durch die Schlitze strömen kann.


Ich glaube nicht das die Festplatten ohne Kühlung großartig heiß werden. Wenn man aber auf Nummer sicher gehen will, dann 2 Frontlüfter. In der Praxis merke ich aber bei den Temperaturen keinen Unterschied. Ich habe sie früher in meinem alten Gehäuse Luftstrom ausgesetzt. Wenn ich sie nun anpacke, (ohne Luftstrom) sind sie vielleicht ein wenig warm, aber nicht heiß, dass man sich die Finger verbrennt. Kommt aber auch vlt. auf die Festplatte an. Ich habe aber gelesen das heutige HDD-Festplatten von alleine nicht mehr als 40 Grad Celsius warm werden sollten, auch ohne Luftzufuhr. Bei SSDs soll es sowieso kein Problem sein. 
Verbessert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Januar 2014)

Naja meine Samsung HD103Sh wurde schonmal bis zu 45°C heiß im Sommer. Zwar immernoch im Rahmen aber auf Dauer sicherlich auch nicht so förderlich, denn sie hat schon 23k Stunden runter.
Bei SSDs ist es afaik auch kein Problem. Ich rate einfach zu 2 Lüftern in der Front.


So und an dieser Stelle nochmal ein Frohes Neues an alle die hier reinschauen und vielen Dank für über *30000 Klicks* in einem Jahr auf dieses Review.


----------



## arrowIV (2. Januar 2014)

Hey,
ich weiß nicht wo ich diese Fragen stellen soll hier im Forum , deshalb stelle ich sie mal hier.

Ich habe morgen vor, meinen PC Zusammenzubauen, und da sind noch ein paar Fragen offen. Bitte schimpft nicht, wenn die Fragen sehr banal und einfach klingen. Für mich als Laie ist es aber wichtig, da ich noch keine Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet habe.
Wichtige System Komponenten: 
Fractal Design Define R4
Be quiet! E9 480W-CM
Asus ASRock Z77 Pro3 (Handbuch: ftp://europe.asrock.com/manual/Z77 Pro3.pdf )
2x Laufwerke, 1x HDD , 1x SSD, PCI Soundkarte
Mainboard+CPU+RAM und CPU-Lüfter habe ich heute schon zusammengebastelt, muss dann morgen nur noch ins Gehäuse.

So nun komme ich zu den Fragen.

1. 
Die Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard. Handbuch Seite 13 - Motherboard Layout mit Nummerierung
Anschlüsse wo ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher bin.

9 - USB 3.0 für den USB 3.0 Front-Anschluss
10+11 - SATA 3 Anschlüsse - hier schließe ich die beiden Festplatten mit einem Sata 3 Kabel an (6GB/sek)
14+15 - SATA 2 Anschlüsse - hier schließe ich die beiden optischen Laufwerke an
22+23 -  USB 2.0 Frontanschlüsse
So nun komme ich zu dem größten Fragezeichen meines Posts. Die Frontpanel Anschlüsse.
19 ist mir noch klar - Power LED Header - hier schließe ich die Power LED an...
Nur bei Nr. 20. Wie schließe ich die restlichen Frontpanel-anschlüsse an? Ich werde im Handbuch einfach nicht schlau aus der Erklärung, da ich es noch nie gemacht habe. Das einzige was mir klar ist das die weißen Kabel immer rechts sind und - Polig sind. Aber wie und wo schließe ich sie genau dort an (Seite 30-36 befasst sich mit den Frontanschlüssen) Kann mir das jemand erläutern. Seite 34 im Handbuch.

2.
Die vielen Schrauben, die beim Gehäuse dabei sind, welche Arten muss ich für welche Komponenten benutzen. Welche für das Mainboard, welche für die Laufwerke oder HDD/SSD? Gummiringe zum entkoppeln der Festplatte dabei? wie benutze ich diese?
Kann mir jemand genau sagen welche Größe/Länge für was gedacht ist? Im Review Post ist ja ein schönes Bild von den Schrauben.
Soweit macht das Gehäuse ja einen sehr guten Eindruck, ein Erklärung wäre aber super gewesen seitens Fractal.

3. 
Gehäuselüfter im R4:
Diese schließe ich nur an der eigenen Lüftersteuerung an und nicht am Mainboard, richtig? Danach die Lüftersteuerung mit dem Netzteil per Molex-Stecker?
Was ist die beste Voltstärke für die Lüfter? 5, 7 oder 12? oder kommt es einfach auf den eigenen Bedarf an. Wenn die Temperaturen ok sind dann  so weinig wie nötig?

4.
Das Netzteil und seine Anschlüsse:
12V 8 Pol. = CPU Anschluss?
PCIe = Grafikkarte
Drives = Anschlüsse für Laufwerke(sata), Molexstecker(Lüftersteuerung) und Festplatten(sata)
Habe noch eine Sounblaster X-Fi Fatality Gamer im PC. Ich glaube das ist eine PCI Karte. Wird diese an den Drives oder an den PCIe Anschluss angeschlossen?

Zum Schluss im Bios auf AHCI wechseln, den Onboard Sound deaktivieren und die SSD als Bootfestplatte auswählen, richtig?
Gibt es sonst noch wichtige Sachen zu den genannten Punkten oder dem BIOS beim aufsetzen des Systems?

Es wäre super wenn wenigstens die Frage mit dem Frontpanel und der Schrauben beantwortet werden würde(ich denke bei den anderen Sachen komme ich schon klar). Ich hoffe, ich habe euch nicht mit den Fragen erschlagen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## silent-hunter000 (2. Januar 2014)

Zu 3:
Richtig.
Ich bevorzuge 7 Volt da besster Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Fördermenge.

Zu deiner Angst, dass du etwas falsch einstecken solltest:
Es passt eigentlich kein Stecker in den falschen Anschluss.
(Außer du drückst voll zu)

Und zu den ganzen Bioseinstellungen: Wichtig ist, dass die vor der Windows Instalation passieren.

Ich hoffe, dass ich zumindest ein paar Fragen beantworten konnte.
Und bevor du zu arbeiten beginnst unbedingt erden!


----------



## arrowIV (2. Januar 2014)

Noch eine weitere Frage (sorry das das nicht zum eigentlichen Topic passt)
Bevor ich Windows auf der neuen SSD installiere, und das System aufsetze, die alte Windows-Partition auf der HDD-Festplatte löschen?
aber wie gesagt die anderen Fragen können noch gerne beantwortet werden^^


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. Januar 2014)

Ja.
Das währe das Beste.
Wenn du Daten übernehmen willst musst du sie eben auf einem USB stick usw... Zwischenspeichern.


----------



## arrowIV (3. Januar 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Das währe das Beste.
> Wenn du Daten übernehmen willst musst du sie eben auf einem USB stick usw... Zwischenspeichern.



Jo, werde erstmal die Windows Partition fragmentieren (C auf der HDD und D: kann ich ja drauf lassen, wo alle meine Spiele und Daten drauf sind.
Danach pack ich sie ins andere Gehäuse und bau es ein.
Mit den Schrauben hat sich es auch erledigt, auf der Rückseite der Schrauben-schachtel werden alle Schrauben erklärt (ein genauer Blick ist dabei immer wichtig  )
ODD thumb screw = optical disk drive... also Laufwerksschrauben.
Das Frontpanel ist auf Seite 34 des Handbuches eig. gut erklärt, ich denke ich pack das, weiße Kabel sind ja immer der - Pol bei den Frontpanelanschlüssen.
So auf geht es mit der Arbeit. Leider habe ich kein Entladungsarmband zu Hause , ich hoffe das anpacken an einer unlackierten Stelle der Heizung tut es auch, werde es wohl vor jedem Schritt machen.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. Januar 2014)

Ja das reicht auch.
Früher gabs auch den Tipp an der Steckdose die Erdung kurz anzufassen.
(sollte man nur machen wenn man sich auskennt.)


----------



## LaTillinator (3. Januar 2014)

Danke für das super review  
ist echt top  viele Bilder grafiken alles verständlich und sauber erklärt bis ins letzte detail 
5*****


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2014)

@ArrowIV:
Ist denn jetzt bei dir alles klar? Bin aktuell etwas erkältet und daher noch nicht zum Antworten gekommen.

@silent hunter000: Danke fürs Übernehmen.

@LaTillinator:
Freut mich das es dir gefällt


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. Januar 2014)

Kein Problem Chef XD


----------



## arrowIV (3. Januar 2014)

also mein einziges Problem ist gerade das alte Mainboard auszubauen der ATX 24. pl. Stecker sitzt so extrem fest oO
gibts da n Tipp wie man den leicht ausbauen kann? hab Angst das Mainboard rauszubrechen bei dem Kraftaufwand. Außer den mittlerer Pin runter drücken muss man nichts?


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich nicht. Vllt nen bisschen hin und herwackeln?


----------



## arrowIV (3. Januar 2014)

hat  geklappt, habe nun alle omponenten eingebaut, nun kommt das berüchtigte CM^^ Fazit bis jetzt: Das Fractal R4 Gehäuse ist der Hammer.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2014)

Freut mich, mir gefällt es auch.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. Januar 2014)

Jetzt kommt erst der richtige Vorteil des Gehäuses gegenüber einem Gehäuse mit nur einer Rückwand.


----------



## arrowIV (4. Januar 2014)

So, hab nun alles eingebaut usw. erstal mit der hdd gebootet alles lief und ssd wurde erkannt. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem (habe Windows auf der HDD schon gelöscht):
Wenn ich auf der SSD Windows installieren wll kommt beim expandieren Schriit bei ca. 24% diesen Fehlercode: 0x80070570  
Weiß jemand wie ich den fixen kann? Das passiert wenn ich von nem Usb stick windows installiere. Bei meiner orginalen Windows Dvd sagt das System leider : BOOTMGR fehlt. Die DVD ist wohl im Eimer oder?
Aber was hat es, mit dem Fehlercode auf sich-.-


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Januar 2014)

Sehr schöne Review! 

Da ich mich gerade durch die Posts gelesen habe und nicht fündig geworden bin: Wie viel Platz hat man zum verlegen der Kabel zwischen der Seitenwand und Mainboardplatine? Weißt du ob man ob man bei Fractal Design eine Seitenwand nachbestellen kann? Mir gefällt das Gehäuse, außer an der linken Seitenwand die Lüfterausparung. Diese würde ich gern gegen eine Seitenwand ohne austauschen. Die PCGH-Edition (welche das bietet) kann ich aber nicht verwenden, da ich oben einen 240 Radiator einbauen muss. Bei dem ich auch nicht 100% weiß, ob  er rein passen wird 

LG


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Januar 2014)

Hinter dem Mainboard sind 26 mm Platz.
Seitenteile und anderes nachkaufbares Zubehör findest du hier:
Define R4: Define R4 3 Stufen Lüftersteuerung - Define R4 5x HDD Käfi

Wenn ich das hier aber richtig lese sollte man einen 240 Radi anbringen können bei der edition, die oben 2 Lüfterplätze hat.


> Top: 2 - 120/140mm fans (not included) - positions also support some models of 240 radiators, depending on configuration



Fractal Design

Ich würde allerdings nur ungern die Plätze freimachen, da man dabei die Dämmung entfernen muss(2*140er) und deshalb mehr Lärm aus dem Gehäzse dringt.
Aber das ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Januar 2014)

Danke 

Naja als CPU-Kühler hab ich eine Eisberg 240L. Deshalb brauch ich den Platz für den Radiator. Alternativ habe ich mir noch das Corsair Carbine 330R ausgesucht. Aber bei dem soll wenig Platz für Kabel zwischen Mainboardplatte und Seitenteil sein.


----------



## Yakui (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
mit der "schwarzen Perle" liebäugle ich auch.  
Als Netzteil kommt ein be quite PURE POWER L8 500W zum Einsatz. Motherboard ist ein Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0.
Meine Frage könnte es mit den Kabelstrang des P8 (4+4 pin) Probleme geben wenn ich ihn hinter der Abdeckung führen will?
be quit gibt nämlich eine länge von ca. 45cm an. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## mülla1 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte noch das l7 550w hier liegen. Wenn du möchtest könnte ich das mal kurz in das r4 halten und gucken obs passt. Ein bisschen längere Kabel sind allerdings nicht schlecht wenn es in die Rückwand gehen soll. Bei mir ist ein msi Brett verbaut und da ist der p8 Stecker so blöd gesetzt das das Kabel sehr sehr lang sein muss (ich hab jetzt aber auch ein anderes Netzteil verbaut - - > p10 650w)


----------



## Yakui (4. Januar 2014)

Wenn es keine Umstände macht, gerne. Das L7 ist auch mit einer 4+4-Pin-12V länge von 45cm angegeben.


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich habe das PP L8 kombiniert mit einem Asrock Pro4  im Black Pearl verbaut. Ich weiß gerade nicht wie identisch die Boards aussehen, allerdings war es bei mir sehr knapp mit den 2 4pins^^ 

Kleiner Tipp, auch wenn du sehr ziehen und drücken musst, da geht nichts kaputt, habs versucht

MfG

Edit.... Ich hab gerade schnell in Bild vom MB angeschaut, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es nicht passen wird!


----------



## Yakui (4. Januar 2014)

Mal schauen wie feste ich dann ziehen werde @micsterni14 
Naja, sollte auch kein Problem sein eine 4+4-Pin-12V Verlängerung zwischen zuschalten.


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Januar 2014)

Die wirst du brauchen..., würde gleich eine mitbestellen...

Wenn ich mich doch so arg anhand der Bilder täuschen sollte, kauf ich mal ne Runde Bier!


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Naja als CPU-Kühler hab ich eine Eisberg 240L. Deshalb brauch ich den Platz für den Radiator. Alternativ habe ich mir noch das Corsair Carbine 330R ausgesucht. Aber bei dem soll wenig Platz für Kabel zwischen Mainboardplatte und Seitenteil sein.


Wenn du das R4 nimmst rate ich definiv zu einem zweiten Frontlüfter bzw anderen Lüftern. Da du afaik eine R9-290x hast brauchst du ja auch gute Temps. Da kommst du beim R4 mit dem Standartlüftern denke ich nicht weit genug. Es ist eben ein gedämmtes Gehäuse. Alternativ eben nen Lüftertünnel.



Yakui schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mit der "schwarzen Perle" liebäugle ich auch.
> Als Netzteil kommt ein be quite PURE POWER L8 500W zum Einsatz. Motherboard ist ein Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0.
> Meine Frage könnte es mit den Kabelstrang des P8 (4+4 pin) Probleme geben wenn ich ihn hinter der Abdeckung führen will?
> be quit gibt nämlich eine länge von ca. 45cm an. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?


 
Hallo,
Ich habe das E8-580 Watt(besagtest Kabel ist da afaik 55cm lang) und konnte mein Kabel nicht hinten lang verlegen, dazu ist es zu kurz. Ich habe es daher über das Board verlegt(siehe im Bild das Kabel, das übern Ram liegt).
Alternativ kann man aber auch ein Verlängerungskabel kaufen, so hatte es ein Kumpel von mir gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (4. Januar 2014)

Da bei mir auch der Kauf eines neuen Netzteils geplant ist wollte ich auch mal fragen, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen hat.
Reichen beim 20er Strang 45 und beim 4+4 56 Zentimeter oder muss ich Verlängern?


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Januar 2014)

Die 56 cm dürften zu kurz sein, sofern du es hinten lang verlegen willst. Legst du es übers Boards sollte es aber reichen.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (4. Januar 2014)

Ok danke!
Dann wird eben von Hand verlängert.


----------



## Yakui (4. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Tipps und Bilder. Werde eine Netzteilverlängerung gleich mitbestellen. 

Nanoxia 8-Pin EPS12V Verlängerung 30cm, sleeved schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Januar 2014)

Yo damit sollte es gehen denke ich.


----------



## micsterni14 (5. Januar 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Da bei mir auch der Kauf eines neuen Netzteils geplant ist wollte ich auch mal fragen, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen hat.
> Reichen beim 20er Strang 45 und beim 4+4 56 Zentimeter oder muss ich Verlängern?


 

Welches Mainboard denn?


----------



## mülla1 (6. Januar 2014)

Also mit dem dark Power Pro p10 650w kann man das hier aus dem kabelmanagement machen  
Man beachte das ich auch noch eine Lüftersteuerung incl temp Sensoren verbaut hab. Genutzt werden zzt noch die fractal Design Lüfter:

Finde eig das ich das ganze ganz gut gelöst hab  zumindest liegt kein Kabel mehr im Weg rum


----------



## phunkateer (6. Januar 2014)

Ich habe auch das Netzteil be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W verwendet, Mainboard ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z und den CPU-Kühler Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2, damit ist noch eine Menge "Luft" im Gehäuse und die Speicherbänke werden nicht blockiert (bei einigen be quiet-Kühlern kommt man nicht an den SDRAM, ohne vorher den Kühler abzumontieren).

Temperaturen der CPU bislang immer < 50 °C (auch bei Benchmarks unter Volllast, und das ohne zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter und insgesamt 2 HDD + 1 SSD)

Das Gehäuse an sich ist traumhaft, würde ich immer wieder kaufen - ich hatte bislang immer "no name"-Produkte, die haben mich eine Menge Zeit, Zubehör (Käfige, Adapter, Schrauben, etc.), viele Nerven und manchmal auch Blut gekostet (extrem verbaut und scharfe Kanten, etc.)


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

-----


----------



## PolsKa (6. Januar 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> Also mit dem dark Power Pro p10 650w kann man das hier aus dem kabelmanagement machen
> Man beachte das ich auch noch eine Lüftersteuerung incl temp Sensoren verbaut hab. Genutzt werden zzt noch die fractal Design Lüfter:
> 
> Finde eig das ich das ganze ganz gut gelöst hab  zumindest liegt kein Kabel mehr im Weg rum



Also ich habe das Netzteil andersrum eingebaut,damit die Warme Luft aus dem Case gesaugt wird.


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

-----


----------



## Zwerx (6. Januar 2014)

Edit: war quatsch! Sorry


----------



## silent-hunter000 (6. Januar 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Welches Mainboard denn?



Gigabyte Ga 990 fx ud3

Netzteil soll das be quiet power zone 750w  werden.
Könnte das gehen?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das Kabel 55 oder 60cm lang ist.
Netzteil soll Luft aus dem Case saugen.


----------



## mülla1 (7. Januar 2014)

Soooo ich füg das mal noch mit ein.. ist vielleicht ganz hilfreich  und zwar hab ich bei mir eine Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung mit im R4. Damit werden aktuell noch die original Fractal Design Lüfter gesteuert. Zusätzlich dazu hab ich drei Temperatursensoren im Gehäuse verlegt. Dazu mal kurz das Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den markierten Stellen sitzen jeweils:

1 - Gehäuseeingangslüfter (einblasend) mit einem Temperatursensor um die Lüft die ins Gehäuse gedrückt wird in ihrer Temperatur zu erfassen
2 - Gehäuseausgangslüfter (saugend) mit einem Temperatursensor um die Luft die aus dem Gehäuse gesogen wird in ihrer Temperatur zu erfassen
3 - Temperatursensor im Ansaugbereich der Grafikkarte um erfassen zu können mit welcher Ausgangstemperatur die Grafikkarte gekühlt wird

Ich fand das ich so am besten ein Überblick darüber erhaschen lässt was im Gehäuse so los ist. Ich hab dann, um das ganze mal zu testen, einen realitätsnahen Test mit einer halben Stunde BF3 zocken gemacht. Dabei kamen dann zunächst folgende Ergebnisse raus:

Temperaturen im Idle (Rechner eine Stunde an, Desktop Betrieb - also nur ein bisschen im Internet surfen etc):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend dann die Temperaturen unter Volllast (halbe Stunde BF3 Multiplayer, 64 Spieler Server, Grafikeinstellungen maxed out):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man sehr schön wie sehr sich das ganze aufheizt und was am Ende für eine Temperatur aus dem Gehäuse herauskommt. Da ich nur einen Frontlüfter verbaut hab, und der auch noch an der oberen Position im Gehäuse angebracht ist, ist die Lufttemperatur um die Grafikkarte ein paar Grad höher als die Gehäuseausgangstemperatur. Ich denke mal an dieser Stelle könnte man noch über einen zusätzlichen Lüfter an der unteren Position der Gehäusefront nachdenken. Da die Temps aber allesamt im Rahmen waren bin ich so eig ganz zufrieden  Eigentlich isses ja Spielerei mit den Temperaturen. Da ich aber sehr wissbegierig bin wollte ich das einfach mal ausprobieren  

Achja was gibt es noch zu sagen... :

Verbaute Hardware:
- Intel i5 2500K @4,5GHz / 1,19V
- MSI P67a - GD53 (B3)
- 8GB Corsair RAM 1600
- Asus HD7970 DC2T
- Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH Edition (schwarz lackiert)
- Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W
- Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung
- Samsung BlueRay-Laufwerk
- WD Green 1,5TB
- Samsung 840 Basic 250GB (am Mainboardtray verbaut)

Die Fractal Design Lüfter laufen die ganze Zeit bei mir aus Lautstärkegründen mit 600 RPM. Also theoretisch könnte man das ganze noch ein wenig weiter aufdrehen um die Temperature zu drücken. Fand aber das das ganze nicht notwendig ist und meine Ohren wollen ja auch geschohnt werden (wobei dazu zu sagen ist das die Lüfter ja nun nicht wirklich laut sind.. aber dieses grundrauschen wollte ich minimieren)


----------



## Shyn (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn man beide Kafige entfernt ist er wirklich Top, hab die PCGH Edition und bin sehr zu Frieden 

Hab ein kurze Frage, morgen kommt mein Mo-ra3, welchen ich mit 4x180 Lüfter bestücken möchte, ist es eine gute Idee die über den Schaltkontakt vom R4 zu regeln? hab mal irgendwo die Schaltleistung gelesen find es aber nicht mehr.


----------



## mülla1 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das der Probleme macht. Im grundegenommen isses ja auch nur ein Umschalter zwischen den einzelnen Spannungen eines Molex Steckers.


----------



## Yakui (8. Januar 2014)

Hatte das Gehäuse am Sonntag günstig ge"Zack"t. Gestern war es auch schon da und ich habe den Umzug vom altem ins neue Gehäuse gerade eben vollzogen. 
Danke GoldenMic für die Review die maßgeblich dazu beigetragen hat das ich mich für diese "schwarze Perle" entscheide. Bin sehr zufrieden. 
Und das beste, der Kabelstrang P8 (4+4 pin) von meinem alten Netzteil mit seinen 55cm passt auch verdeckt ans Motherboard. Ohne Verlängerung.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Januar 2014)

Welches "altes" Netzteil hast Du denn ?


----------



## Yakui (8. Januar 2014)

Tagan SuperRock TG500-U33II 500 Watt


----------



## Adi1 (8. Januar 2014)

Yakui schrieb:


> Tagan SuperRock TG500-U33II 500 Watt


 
Meine Güte, dass solltest Du so schnell wie möglich austauschen.


----------



## Yakui (8. Januar 2014)

@Adi1
Ein tolles Netzteil meiner Meinung nach. Hat 5 Jahre sehr gute Dienste geleistet. Wird morgen oder Übermorgen in Rente geschickt, ein neues beQuite ist auf dem weg. 
Neue R9 280X folgt bald. Die ist auch der Grund für den Gehäuse tausch. In meinem alten passten nur Karten mit max. länge von ca.27 cm, dann störten die Festplattenkäfige,
die man nicht abschrauben konnte. Mit dem Define R4 bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Januar 2014)

Ja, dass R4 ist wirklich gut .


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. Januar 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Gigabyte Ga 990 fx ud3
> 
> Netzteil soll das be quiet power zone 750w  werden.
> Könnte das gehen?
> ...



Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich zur Sicherheit eine Verlängerung mitbestellen sollte?


----------



## mülla1 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich würde es erstmal so versuchen.. Die ein zwei Tage kannst du das Kabel auch quer übers Mainboard verlegen wenn du wirklich noch drauf warten musst


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. Januar 2014)

Man kann die Türen beim R4 nicht zufällig an der anderen Seite Anschlägen oder?
Sodass diese dann nach links öffnen.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Mann kann die Türen beim R4 nicht zufällig an der anderen Seite Anschlägen oder?


 
Nein, dass geht nicht.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. Januar 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, dass geht nicht.



 Schade, damit fällt es aus der Auswahl. Eigentlich ein sehr schönes Gehäuse und auch btw ein sehr informatives Review


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Januar 2014)

Dankeschön 
Sorry das ich die letzten Tage nicht so oft reingeschaut habe, das wird auch noch etwas so bleiben. Hab grad was anderes zu tun, man verzeihe mir


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie war ich da gerade Brain AFK. Die Tür öffnet für mich ja genau in die richtige Richtung *puh* Aus deinem Fazit entnehme ich, dass es sich lohnen würde, die Lüfter zu tauschen. Welche würden denn sich da am besten eignen? Lohnt sich noch ein 140er im Deckel?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Januar 2014)

Im Deckel würde ich nichts verbauen. Da müsstest du Dämmung entfernen und es bringt denke ich nicht viel, außer zusätzlichen Lärm.
Ich rate zu 2 Lüftern in der Front und einem im Heck. Jeweils 140mm.
Beispielsweise:
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Januar 2014)

Okay Danke für die Empfehlung


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Januar 2014)

Kannst ja mal deine Erfahrungen damit posten wenn sie da sind


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Januar 2014)

Dauert wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen. Der Rest des PCs will ja auch noch zusammengestellt und gekauft werden. Ein Custom Design der 290/770/780 sollte doch durch die Dämmung nicht in Probleme geraten (Hitzetechnisch)?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Januar 2014)

Mh ich denke das geht ok.
Mit meiner 770  habe ich jedenfalls keine Probleme. Aber ich denke es sollte bei 2 Frontlüftern auch bei der 290 kein Problem geben.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Januar 2014)

Dein Modell hat ja kein Window. Meinst du durch die Verwendung eines Windows steigt die Lautstärke? Mein Vater findet es iwie sehr schön, wenn er seine Hardware anschauen kann, ist aber kein muss ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Januar 2014)

Ich denke schon. Damit nimmst du viel Dämmung weg. Persönlich würde ich sogar zur PCGH Edition greifen, weil die die, mmn unnötigen Lüfterplätze, an der Seite und im Deckel nich hat.


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2014)

Die steigt nicht wirklich an, das wichtigste sind leise Komponenten


----------



## jbls (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich besitze selber das Gehäuse und mir gefällt es sehr. Ich  kann es nur weiterempfehlen. Einerseits ist schön, wenn man mal  hineinschauen kann, aber andererseits die Dämmung macht es echt aus und  ich kann nur dem zustimmen was GoldenMic sagte. Greif am besten zur  PCGH-Edition und werd glücklich mit einem gut ausgereiften und gut  kühlbaren Gehäuse.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Januar 2014)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die steigt nicht wirklich an, das wichtigste sind leise Komponenten


 
Sorry aber das ist Blödsinn.
Solang dein Rechner nicht komplett passiv iststeigt die Lautstärke an.
Due entnimmst Dämmung. Dadurch dringt mehr Schall nach außen, vor allem da dort genau dein CPU Kühler liegt. Aber auch die anderen Komponenten erhöhen die Lautstärke. Die Dämmung hast du ja nicht umsonst.
Desweiteren baust du einen weiteren Lüfter ein, wieder eine Lärmquelle. Denn es gibt keine 0,0 Sone Lüfter.
Als letzten Punkt kommt noch dazu, das dein Gehäuse je nach Standort die Lautstärke von einer Seite besonders in deine Richtung abgibt. Steht der Rechner neben dir ist die obere Seite neben der Front die, die am direktesten zu dir gewandt ist.
Leise Komponenten schön und gut aber die Lautstärke ist dennoch vorhanden.


----------



## arrowIV (15. Januar 2014)

Hey,
ich wollte mir nun auch mal einen zweiten Frontlüfter kaufen, auch wenn ich keine Temperaturprobleme habe, für den heißen Sommer wollte ich trotzdem mal vorrüsten.
Der schon verbaute Frontlüfter ist ein 140mm Lüfter richtig? dann müsste ich noch einen 2ten 140mm Lüfter dazu holen.
Ich möchte den nicht unbedingt im Internet bestellen, da ich nicht all zuviel bezahlen möchte (10-15 Euro max. + keine zusätzliche Versandkosten).
Welche Hersteller sind zu empfehlen, wenn ich nur eine kleine Auswahl an Lüftern habe im Geschäft vor Ort und welche überhaupt nicht? oder ist es egal von welchem Hersteller man sich welche kauft, solange es silence Lüfter sind?


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Januar 2014)

Das ist der, der bei dem Gehäuse bereits verbaut ist:
Fractal Design Silent R2 140mm (FD-FAN-SSR2-140) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich rate dazu entweder den gleichen nochmal zu holen oder alle 3 zu wechseln um nicht verschiedene Geräuschtypen ins Gehäuse zu holen.

Ansonsten weiß ich halt auch net was du im Laden vor Ort für Auswahl hast.
BeQuiet ist in der Regel gut.


----------



## arrowIV (16. Januar 2014)

Dann hol ich mir den am besten dazu...finde es nur blöd das der Versand fast genauso teuer ist wie das Produkt...leider gibt es in Läden vor Ort kaum Auswahl. Ich kann nur versuchen in nem PC-Laden den zu bestellen dann muss ich keinen Versand bezahlen, aber dann ist der eigentliche Preis natürlich höher. 3 neue gute Lüfter würden dann ja schon fast 50 Euro zusammen kaufen, je nachdem welcher Hersteller. Wenn man bedenkt das das Gehäuse an sich nur 82 Euro gekostet hat, wo ist das 
Nichts desto trotz bin ja jetzt mit diesem einen Zusatzlüfter schon fast bei 20 Euro. Wow...da wäre mir lieber gewesen wenn das Gehäuse 3 Lüfter gehabt hätte und dafür einen Preis von 92 Euro


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2014)

Naja am besten  bestellt man dne Lüfter bei irgendwas anderem mit. Du sagtest ja selbst das die Temperaturen auch ohne Ok sind.
Persönlich fände ich es auch besser wenn 3 Lüfter, also 2 in der Front, verbaut wären.


----------



## JimSim3 (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir das Case auch gekauft und bin gerade dabei meine neue Hardware rein zu bauen... Da ich das Jahre lang nicht mehr gemacht habe, quasi alles wieder vergessen, hab ich leider noch nen paar Probleme...
Den Thread hier hab ich leider gerade erst entdeckt, sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich direkt hier geschrieben... Wenn mir jemand etwas auf die Sprünge helfen kann, ist hier gerne gesehen  :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...al-design-black-pearl-gigabyte-mainboard.html

EDIT: Probleme mehr oder weniger gelöst. Es läuft. Und gefällt!


----------



## Rizzard (17. Januar 2014)

Hab's mir jetzt nach langer Überlegung auch bestellt.
Und jetzt, knapp ein Jahr später ist es soweit. Hab allerdings die PCGH Edition genommen.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Januar 2014)

@Jim: Freut mich das es sich bei dir gelöst hat.

@Rizzard: Mit der PCGH Edition machst du denke ich alles Richtig.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Januar 2014)

Soll die Powerleuchte eigentlich permanent leuchten?


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Soll die Powerleuchte eigentlich permanent leuchten?


 
Natürlich, dafür ist sie ja da .


----------



## Rizzard (18. Januar 2014)

Ok, dann ist noch irgendwas falsch. Die ist bei mir aus und blinkt nur wenn er rechnet.


----------



## mülla1 (18. Januar 2014)

Das kommt darauf an wie du sie angeschlossen hast. Ich hab sie als Power LED angepömpelt. Wenn du sie als hdd LED ansteckst wird sie selbstverständlich nur aufleuchten wenn dein Rechner auf die hdd zugreift  einfach nochmal nach der korrekten pinnbelegung im Handbuch deines Mainboards gucken.. Da sollte alles stehen


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Januar 2014)

Falsch gemacht hast du nichts.
Du kannst die LED als Power LED oder als HDD LED anschließen.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das ich das auch irgendwo in meinem Test geschrieben hab.
Als Power LED leuchtet sie dauerhaft wenn der Rechner an ist, als HDD LED blinkt sie.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (18. Januar 2014)

Die LED habe ich falsch herum angeschlossen. War dann schon komplett besorgt, dass mein Netzteil abgeraucht ist... 

Btw: Kann mal jemand fragen wieso nicht dieses Gehäuse zum Testen der anderen Hardware herangezogen wird? 
Es scheint jedenfalls sehr beliebt in der Leserschaft.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Januar 2014)

Ne da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen denke ich.

Inwiefern zum testen?
Die meisten Test bei PCGH afaik sowieso auf einem Benchtable statt, das heißt offener Aufbau ohne Gehäuse.
Dass das R4 sehr beliebt ist weiß PCGH denke ich auch. Nicht umsonst gibt es eine PCGH von dem Gehäuse und es gab eine Zeit lang bei den Alternate PCGH PCs fast nur das R4 als Gehäuse.

Allerdings gibt es auch noch genug andere gute Gehäuse, die eventuell Dinge bieten, die eine R4 nicht bietet.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Die LED habe ich falsch herum angeschlossen. War dann schon komplett besorgt, dass mein Netzteil abgeraucht ist...


 
Nee, da raucht nix ab .


----------



## silent-hunter000 (18. Januar 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, da raucht nix ab .



Ich hatte das NT länger nicht in Benutztung und dachte, dass es überhaupt nicht geht. (zusammengebaut, eingeschaltet, kein Licht...)

Das ein verkehrt herum angeschlossene LED nix kaputt macht ist mir auch klar XD


----------



## Rizzard (18. Januar 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Falsch gemacht hast du nichts.
> Du kannst die LED als Power LED oder als HDD LED anschließen.
> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das ich das auch irgendwo in meinem Test geschrieben hab.
> Als Power LED leuchtet sie dauerhaft wenn der Rechner an ist, als HDD LED blinkt sie.



Stimmt, hab grad im Manual nachgesehen, statt PLED bin ich in IDE LED rein gegangen.

Werd das morgen korrigieren. Muss eh nochmal ran da die beiden Gehäuselüfter vorne und hinten zu Laut sind.
Hab zwar im BIOS schon auf "Leise" umgestellt, doch verändert hat sich leider nichts.
Vom NT müsste ich auch ein paar ausgehende FAN Stecker haben, die werd ich mal testen.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Januar 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab grad im Manual nachgesehen, statt PLED bin ich in IDE LED rein gegangen.
> 
> Werd das morgen korrigieren. Muss eh nochmal ran da die beiden Gehäuselüfter vorne und hinten zu Laut sind.
> Hab zwar im BIOS schon auf "Leise" umgestellt, doch verändert hat sich leider nichts.
> Vom NT müsste ich auch ein paar ausgehende FAN Stecker haben, die werd ich mal testen.


 
Naja die LED kannst du an sich so lassen.

Warum hast du die Lüfter nicht an die Gehäuselüftung angeschlossen? Die kannst du dann regeln(Schalter neben dem DVD Laufwerk). 
Auf 5 Volt sind sie auszuhalten


----------



## Rizzard (18. Januar 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Lüfter nicht an die Gehäuselüftung angeschlossen? Die kannst du dann regeln(Schalter neben dem DVD Laufwerk).
> Auf 5 Volt sind sie auszuhalten


 
Wat?
Hab die Stecker garnicht gesehen. Ham sich wohl geschickt versteckt.
Alles klar, werd die Dinger schon finden.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Januar 2014)

Die Stecker sind auf der Rückseite glaub ich. Das ist ein Molex Stecker, der sich in 3x 3 Pin Fan Stecker aufteilt.

Siehe hier, dort wo das gelbe und rote Kabel rausschauen ist der Molex.
Daneben sieht man nen 3 Pin, weiter oben noch nen 3 Pin und irgendwo ist sicher noch einer  Sind jedenfalls 3. 
Da einfach die 2 weißen Lüfter anschließen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Januar 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Stecker sind auf der Rückseite glaub ich. Das ist ein Molex Stecker, der sich in 3x 3 Pin Fan Stecker aufteilt.
> 
> Siehe hier, dort wo das gelbe und rote Kabel rausschauen ist der Molex.
> Daneben sieht man nen 3 Pin, weiter oben noch nen 3 Pin und irgendwo ist sicher noch einer  Sind jedenfalls 3.
> Da einfach die 2 weißen Lüfter anschließen.



Stimmt, deutlich erkennbar. Hab's wahrscheinlich einfach übersehen.
Aktuell laufen meine beiden Lüfter mit 1100rpm, der absolute Overkill.

Ach ja die LED Stecker werd ich definitiv wechseln, das Geflackere sieht einfach beschissen aus.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Januar 2014)

Falls du noch fragen hast kannst du dich ja einfach wieder hier melden.


----------



## micsterni14 (18. Januar 2014)

Nur so aus Neugier...

Sind die Lüfter auf 1100rpm "nicht auszuhalten", oder geht so....bzw "eigentlich ok"..? 

Hab Sie gleich zu Beginn gegen bequiet sw2 gewechselt, da ich das extreme Brummen der Festplatte für Lüfterbrummen gehalten habe-.-

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (18. Januar 2014)

Ist für meinen Geschmack definitiv zu laut.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (18. Januar 2014)

Auf 4,5 Volt geregelt(Voltmod) sind sie unhörbar, aber auch nicht mehr sehr schnell


----------



## jbls (18. Januar 2014)

Wo hier gerade Gespräch um die LED kommt. Ich bin mir absolut nicht sicher ob ich es richtig angeschlossen habe.  Bei mir blinkt sie nicht und leuchtet auch nicht hab schon vieles probiert. Hardware kann ja aus der Profil erlesen werden bzw. aus Signatur. Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden. 
Wenn jmd eine Lösung weiß, bitte sagt es mir.


----------



## JimSim3 (19. Januar 2014)

Momentan bei mir absolut lautlos mit den Lüftern auf 5V durch die eingebaute Lüftersteuerung. War am Anfang auch schon kurz davor mir neue Lüfter zu kaufen, bis ich dann gemerkt habe das es der Kühlschrank aus dem Nebenraum ist, der hier gelegentlich das leichte Brummen verursacht. 

@jbls
Eventuell Plus und Minus vertauscht? Ansonsten nochmal im Handbuch deines Mainboards nachschlagen, wie die Pinbelegung dann genau ist...


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Januar 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Nur so aus Neugier...
> 
> Sind die Lüfter auf 1100rpm "nicht auszuhalten", oder geht so....bzw "eigentlich ok"..?
> 
> ...


 
Also ich lasse sie eigentlich nie auf 12 Volt laufen, außer ich möchte im Sommer mal schnell frische Luft ins Gehäuse bringen weil mir irgendwas zu warm wird. Ansonsten laufen sie immer mit 5V. 7V benutze ich eigentlich noch weniger, da sie, wie ich ja selbst im Test festgestellt habe, relativ wenig bringen. Persönlich finde ich sie auf 12V zu laut. Das gilt aber für viele Lüfter am Markt.
Wenn man sie schon gegen andere Lüfter gewechselt hat kann ich dazu keine Aussage treffen.




silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Auf 4,5 Volt geregelt(Voltmod) sind sie unhörbar, aber auch nicht mehr sehr schnell



Verstehe ich nicht so ganz warum du da extra ne Voltmod machst. Die 5V, die du per Gehäusesteuerung regeln kannst, reichen doch vollkommen. 



jbls schrieb:


> Wo hier gerade Gespräch um die LED kommt. Ich bin mir absolut nicht sicher ob ich es richtig angeschlossen habe.  Bei mir blinkt sie nicht und leuchtet auch nicht hab schon vieles probiert. Hardware kann ja aus der Profil erlesen werden bzw. aus Signatur. Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden.
> Wenn jmd eine Lösung weiß, bitte sagt es mir.


 
Vllt ist deine LED kaputt? War bei mir auch so.


----------



## jbls (19. Januar 2014)

Das ist genau das Problem mit der Pinbelegung, es wird leider nicht direkt ersichtlich im Handbuch. Auf dem Board stehen ja auch reicht kleien und kryptische Bezeichnungen, aber es könnte auch daran liegen das die LED einfach hin ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Januar 2014)

jbls schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Problem mit der Pinbelegung, es wird leider nicht direkt ersichtlich im Handbuch. Auf dem Board stehen ja auch reicht kleien und kryptische Bezeichnungen, aber es könnte auch daran liegen das die LED einfach hin ist.



Was wird denn daran nicht ersichtlich?

ASRock > Z77 Pro4

English Handbuch, Seite 34 im PDF
"System panel Header"

Da schließt du es entweder bei PLED an oder bei HDD LED.
Immer die zwei Pins die zusammengehören. Da ist eigentlich nichts schweres dran.
An sich brauchst du nichtmal das Handbuch. System Panel Header aufn Board finden(was nicht schwer ist, der ist meist rechts unten).
Dann Sind die 2 oberen linken Pins für PLED und die unteren 2 Pins für HDD LED.

http://turngeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/asrock_z77_Extreme4_Review_4.png

Hier direkt zwischen der BIOS LED, wo der Code angezeigt wird und dem On Off Teil. Da stehen die Bezeichnungen auch dran. Also P Led und HDD Led und an welchen Pins.


----------



## jbls (19. Januar 2014)

Danke GoldenMic für die gute Antwort und das Bild ist auch brauchbar.

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3507/g9w3dprh_jpg.htm[URL=http://www.directupload.net]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

Laut diesem Bild, hab ich es richtig verkabelt es leuchtet leider nix. Nun gibt es nur noch 2 Möglichkeiten entweder ist im Kabel ein Bruch oder die LED ist kaputt. 

Könnte man die auch selber wechseln? Ich glaube das sollte ich auch noch hinbekommen.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Januar 2014)

Laut dem Bild hast du es als HDD LED verkabelt. Benutzt du vllt ne SSD als Systemplatte? Ka was das dann für Auswirkungen hat.
Schließ es mal als P LED an.

Wenn sie trotzdem net geht mal beim Support melden.
Selber wechseln geht, aber die LED ist gar nicht so leicht rauszubekommen, habs schon hinter mir.


----------



## jbls (19. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub du brauchst ne Brille oder Kontaktlinsen.  Die Stecker stecken im oberen Teil der Heads, also als PWLED angeschlossen und leider ist noch keine SSD bei mir angekommen. Noch keinen direkt Bedarf gehabt und auch noch nicht das benötigte Geld dafür. 
Nimm das jetzt nicht persönlich mit Brille oder so es ist nur ein Scherz.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Januar 2014)

Sorry, hast Recht.
Dann könnte es wohl die LED sein, die hin ist.


----------



## jbls (19. Januar 2014)

Ich war dir nicht böse. 
Nun bleibt nur die Frage: Kann man(n) es selber reparieren oder muss man sich durch ewige Supporteranfragen hangeln?

(diese scheiß headpins sind verdammt spitz...)


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Januar 2014)

Man kann es selbst reparieren. Hab ich ja auch gemacht.
Nur ich würde vorsichtig sein. Einerseits braucht es doch etwas Mühe/Kraft die LED raus zu lösen, weil die verhakt ist, andererseits möchte man auch nichts kaputtbrechen.
In Anbetracht dessen, das ich es mit meinen 2 Linken Händen hinbekommen hab würde ich aber sagen das es machbar ist.


----------



## jbls (19. Januar 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dessen, das ich es mit meinen 2 Linken Händen hinbekommen hab würde ich aber sagen das es machbar ist.


Da musste ich jetzt einfach mal Lachen.   Naja denn brauch ich nur noch eine Angabe wo man solch eine LED herbekommt. Dürfte ja an sich nicht so teuer sein, soll ja nur etwas leuchten.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Januar 2014)

Warum meldest du dch nicht einfach beim Fractal Design Support.
Ist doch nicht deine Schuld, das die kaputt ist.

Wenn du es unbedingt selbst kaufen willst:
Define R4 Front Power + Reset button (black), 3,90 €


----------



## jbls (19. Januar 2014)

Die Lieferzeit ist ähhmm ja seltsam? Um es kurz zu machen.  Haben die auch einen deutschen Support oder gibt es nur den englischsprachigen Support?


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Januar 2014)

Gibt auch noch die
Define R4 Front Power + Reset button (white), 3,90 €

Die scheint schneller verfügbar, allerdings ist das die vom weißen gehäuse und die leuchtet afaik in Orange. Sieht bestimmt auch net schlecht aus 

Deutscher Support? Keine Ahnung, sorry.
Meld dich doch einfach mal hier
Fractal Design
https://support.fractal-design.com/support/home
Falls du Facebook hast vllt hier:
Fractal Design


----------



## jbls (19. Januar 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch die
> Define R4 Front Power + Reset button (white), 3,90 €
> 
> Die scheint schneller verfügbar, allerdings ist das die vom weißen gehäuse und die leuchtet afaik in Orange. Sieht bestimmt auch net schlecht aus


 Denn hab ich mein Case gemodded!  Einen Farbtupfer ,an dem ansonsten eher schlicht gehaltenen Gehäuse, kann sicherlich nicht schaden.  Werde mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, aber son kleines Casemod ist bestimmt nicht so verkehrt und es ist bestimmt auch ein wenig Einzigartig.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte ja auch erst überlegt. Aber ich fand die Schwarz-Blau Combo dann doch zu schick.
Und für mehrmals wechseln isses mir dann doch zu umständlich.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (2. April 2014)

Habe mir aufgrund dieses Reviews das Gehäuse zugelegt, und muss nun Danke sagen!  Alle deine Kritikpunkte kann ich zu 100% genauso nachvollziehen (bis auf das Gewicht, das ist mir Wurscht  ) und habe nun ein Top Gehäuse mit dem das Arbeiten am PC spaß macht!


----------



## GoldenMic (2. April 2014)

Freut mich, dass dir mein Review gefallen hat. Immer gern 

Zum Gewicht:
Für mich ist es auch nicht negativ, aber erwähnt werden sollte es wohl doch.
Zudem soll es ja Leute geben die sowas zur Lan schleppen


----------



## maddin2306 (5. September 2014)

Danke für Dein Review. War mit ausschlaggebend für meine Kaufentscheidung: R4 PCGH-Edition. 
(Wobei mein Chieftec BigTower nur ersetzt wird, da er zu hoch ist um ihn unter den Schreibtisch zu stellen.)


----------



## Cpt. Commander (25. Oktober 2014)

Weiss jmd, wie das Logo auf der PCGH Edition montiert ist bzw. ob es sich rückstandslos entfernen lässt?

Gruß

Nachtrag: "Das Logo ist standardmäßig nicht aufgeklebt, sodass Sie selbst entscheiden können, wo und ob Sie das Logo befestigen."


----------



## Stimmenhotel (21. November 2014)

Ich habe gerade mein neues R4 aufm Tisch um es für die Montage vorzubereiten und mir den Lieferumfang anzuschauen.
Dank GLS kommt meine CPU erst nach einer Woche Lieferzeit am Montag ... Und ich möchte so viel wie möglich schon erledigt haben 

Dabei sind mir ein paar Fragen gekommen... Einige Teile des Lieferumfangs kann ich nicht zuordnen, bzw kenne deren Verwendungszweck nicht.

1. Die "Rubber" werden wo eingesetzt? (12 Gummiringe)
2. Um die SSD hinterm Mainboard zu montieren benutze ich 4 der "32 SSD screw's"?
3. Ist es richtig, dass die Frontplatte nur angeklippt ist?
4. Wann benutze ich die Anti-vibration HDD screw?
5. Wofür ist der 8. weiße Schlitzt der parallel zum Mainboard verläuft?

Ich glaube das war erstmal alles 

Mfg
Stimmenhotel


----------



## xHaru (22. November 2014)

Der Schlitz ist ein weiterer PCI-Slot, z.B. für den OCK vom DPP10 oder einer Lüftersteuerung, die dort ihren Platz findet. Eigentlich unnütz, aber egal.


----------



## rhyn2012 (11. Januar 2015)

einziger Nachteil bei dem Case, ich nutze es selbst, die HDD´s sind schlecht entkoppelt.
7200 oder noch schnellere HDD´s übertragen ihre Vibrationen beidem Case aufs gesamte Gehäuse.

Aber ansonsten tolles Teil, und super Review


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Blumen.
Hätte ich aktuell die Zeit würde ich mir gern das R5 vornehmen. 
Allerdings sieht es aktuell nicht danach aus.


----------



## micsterni14 (11. Januar 2015)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> einziger Nachteil bei dem Case, ich nutze es selbst, die HDD´s sind schlecht entkoppelt.
> 7200 oder noch schnellere HDD´s übertragen ihre Vibrationen beidem Case aufs gesamte Gehäuse.
> 
> Aber ansonsten tolles Teil, und super Review



Das ist mal Fakt und hat mich echt sehr überrascht! Jetzt hängt die letzte verbliebene Festplatte an Gummis im Käfig^^

Fractal hat die Gehäusesparte mal voll im Griff Egal ob Flaggschiff oder Budget.


----------

